# Need PC Case and PSU Without RGB With Silent Proof



## shreeux (Feb 26, 2019)

Plan to add one by one, First start with PC Case and PSU. Still not decided CPU and Mother board.

Without RGB. Need Silent Proof.
Budget 15K up

PC Case : Must be Future Proof for later will add Third party Air Cooler or Water Cooler. No RGB. Also Silent Proof .

PSU: In my mind thinking of 750 or 850W. Depending upon warranty period price was varied. Which one is good option 5,7 or 10 years warranty period?



@Minion
@whitestar_999
@billubakra
@bssunilreddy
@chimera201


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 26, 2019)

15k budget just for cabinet & psu?


----------



## shreeux (Feb 26, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> 15k budget just for cabinet & psu?



Yes, 10 to 12k fine. Need  Quite or Silence Case


----------



## shreeux (Feb 26, 2019)

These are the quietest PC cases for your next silent PC build


----------



## billubakra (Feb 26, 2019)

shreeux said:


> These are the quietest PC cases for your next silent PC build


I would go for the Corsair one if I had the budget. But do you think that the "sound" will be too much while you are gaming or watching a movie?


----------



## shreeux (Feb 26, 2019)

billubakra said:


> I would go for the Corsair one if I had the budget. But do you think that the "sound" will be too much while you are gaming or watching a movie?



No issues while gaming or watching movies.
May be sometimes will irritating while browsing or working. Within Budget ok for me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 26, 2019)

"Silent" will depend on case fans,processor/cpu fan & graphics card fan. It also depends on what your consider as silent. Check this thread:
Case fans - suggestions needed


----------



## shreeux (Feb 26, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> "Silent" will depend on case fans,processor/cpu fan & graphics card fan. It also depends on what your consider as silent. Check this thread:
> Case fans - suggestions needed



Ok, Checked with few noise dampening Cases in Corsair and Cooler Master most of them not available in Indian online sites (MD,Primeagbg,Vedanta) some of them above 9k only.

So back to simple normal case without RGB.
Suggestions welcome below 3 to 4K PC cases.


----------



## dexterz (Feb 26, 2019)

have you looked at deepcool tessaract? i use this and it gets the job done. no bling simple ventilated case for Rs.3500. It can house my Thermalright Ultra120 Extreme air cooler which is about 161~163mm tall IIRC. Deepcool TESSERACT BF Mid Tower Computer Case (Black) 

Future proof and silent proof is all relative terms. I thought the same when I bought my Cm690 cabinet and never got to make the most of it because we rarely need it unless we go full overclocking with water cooling. High ambient temps make OCing a costly affair. With summer just around the corner you're better off running your AC than stuffing your case full of Fans. Chennai romba soodu
As for the noise, are you planning to run Scythe or Delta Fans in your pc? I remember they have high CFM fans which could be noisy but the other sub 100CFM fans aren't that noisy IMHO.

As for PSU, a good one with 7 or 10year warranty. I got my HX650 replaced with an RM750 during the 7th yr of warranty


----------



## shreeux (Feb 26, 2019)

dexterz said:


> have you looked at deepcool tessaract? i use this and it gets the job done. no bling simple ventilated case for Rs.3500. It can house my Thermalright Ultra120 Extreme air cooler which is about 161~163mm tall IIRC. Deepcool TESSERACT BF Mid Tower Computer Case (Black)
> 
> Future proof and silent proof is all relative terms. I thought the same when I bought my Cm690 cabinet and never got to make the most of it because we rarely need it unless we go full overclocking with water cooling. High ambient temps make OCing a costly affair. With summer just around the corner you're better off running your AC than stuffing your case full of Fans. Chennai romba soodu
> As for the noise, are you planning to run Scythe or Delta Fans in your pc? I remember they have high CFM fans which could be noisy but the other sub 100CFM fans aren't that noisy IMHO.
> ...



Nope, first time heard this name.
Thanks for details suggestions.

As for PSU looking for Corsair only, everyone suggest same.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 26, 2019)

Also check Corsair spec series.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 26, 2019)

@gta5 for psu, if he's around.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 26, 2019)

Buy Cooler Master MASTERBOX LITE 5 Best Price in India mdcomputers.in

@whitestar_999 how the price displayed there is~3600INR. IIRC it was nearly 5k right?


----------



## shreeux (Feb 26, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Buy Cooler Master MASTERBOX LITE 5 Best Price in India mdcomputers.in
> 
> @whitestar_999 how the price displayed there is~3600INR. IIRC it was nearly 5k right?



Looks good, Also good clearance for cooler & gpu.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 26, 2019)

In PSU 
Corsair RM750x   -10K
Corsair RM850x -  8850
Corsair RM1000x - 9.8K

Why lower Watts higher?
Instead of 750w, 850w cheaper.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 26, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Buy Cooler Master MASTERBOX LITE 5 Best Price in India mdcomputers.in
> 
> @whitestar_999 how the price displayed there is~3600INR. IIRC it was nearly 5k right?


Showing out of stock,may be some sale that ended or some pricing error.It is usually not that cheap.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 26, 2019)

shreeux said:


> In PSU
> Corsair RM750x   -10K
> Corsair RM850x -  8850
> Corsair RM1000x - 9.8K
> ...


May be old stock clearance or some price variation between old & new stock(as all of them are imported). Just note that buying a 1000W psu simply because you can at this price is not a reason to really buy it.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 26, 2019)

Buy Online | Corsair Carbide Series 100R Mid-Tower Case CC-9011075-WW | Price in India

How is this any suggestions.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 26, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> May be old stock clearance or some price variation between old & new stock(as all of them are imported). Just note that buying a 1000W psu simply because you can at this price is not a reason to really buy it.



I think 850 was good bet.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 26, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Buy Online | Corsair Carbide Series 100R Mid-Tower Case CC-9011075-WW | Price in India
> 
> How is this any suggestions.


cpu cooler clearance is low.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 26, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> cpu cooler clearance is low.



You mean this...
Maximum GPU Length
Top Slots: 414mm Lower Slots: 275mm
Maximum PSU Length
260mm
Maximum CPU Cooler Height
150mm


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 26, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Maximum CPU Cooler Height
> 150mm


Yes,most good cpu coolers need at least 160mm.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 27, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> cpu cooler clearance is low.



Any specific or average value to get good clearance?

Few was found...

1. Antec P7 Window -Rs.3964

MB Tray Clearance ≤20mm
Max GPU Length ≤ 390mm
Max CPU Height ≤ 165mm
Max PSU Length ≤200mm

2. COOLER MASTER MASTERBOX LITE 5 - Rs.3718

CPU Cooler 163mm / 6.3"
PSU 180mm / 7.1"
Graphics Card 400mm / 16.14"
400mm / 16.14" (w/o 3.5" HDD Cage)


3. Carbide Series 200R - Rs.4225

Maximum GPU Length 420mm
Maximum PSU Length 200mm
Maximum CPU Cooler Height 165mm

4. COOLER MASTER MASTERBOX MB510L - Rs.4429

*CPU Cooler:* 165mm / 6.49"
*PSU:* 180mm / 7.08"
*GFX:* 410mm / 16.10

5. Carbide Series™ 300R- Rs.5227

Maximum GPU Length 450mm
Maximum PSU Length 240mm
Maximum CPU Cooler Height 170mm


Any suggestions welcome


----------



## dexterz (Feb 27, 2019)

@shreeux  what all are you trying to fit into the cabinet and trying to power using a 750+ watts PSU? higher power PSU rating means you'll need a higher kVA rating on your UPS. please try to narrow down your near future requirements and find your core (CPU/MB/RAM) specs for that. you can build everything else around it. this is just from my personal experience of keeping my 7 year old i5 2500k usable till date


----------



## shreeux (Feb 27, 2019)

dexterz said:


> @shreeux  what all are you trying to fit into the cabinet and trying to power using a 750+ watts PSU? higher power PSU rating means you'll need a higher kVA rating on your UPS. please try to narrow down your near future requirements and find your core (CPU/MB/RAM) specs for that. you can build everything else around it. this is just from my personal experience of keeping my 7 year old i5 2500k usable till date



I plan to add 750W..But 850W lower price.

My existing UPS (APC Back-UPS ES 650 4 Outlet)
Still no idea of compatibility.


----------



## dexterz (Feb 27, 2019)

shreeux said:


> I plan to add 750W..But 850W lower price.
> 
> My existing UPS (APC Back-UPS ES 650 4 Outlet)
> Still no idea of compatibility.


a 600VA UPS can deliver 360watts power (60%). 
what is it that you actually want to build? looking at your other thread, it looks like you want a work/gaming rig. if possible lets stick to a single thread so its easy for everyone to know whats been suggested already and what they can add to that. mid range parts are more than enough for a casual user. anything more is just overkill and money that could be spent somewhere else.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 27, 2019)

dexterz said:


> a 600VA UPS can deliver 360watts power (60%).
> what is it that you actually want to build? looking at your other thread, it looks like you want a work/gaming rig. if possible lets stick to a single thread so its easy for everyone to know whats been suggested already and what they can add to that. mid range parts are more than enough for a casual user. anything more is just overkill and money that could be spent somewhere else.



You mean not compatible my UPS for 750W?
Plan to add Ryzen 7 for working right multitasking


----------



## dexterz (Feb 27, 2019)

shreeux said:


> You mean not compatible my UPS for 750W?
> Plan to add Ryzen 7 for working right multitasking


if your final build has a draw of more than 390watts during a power outage then you're ups will not be able to support it. system will crash and restart. ryzen7 feels like overkill to me for a work pc. @whitestar_999 has suggested some builds in the other thread. any reason that you dont want to finalize one of those? seems like you're jumping from benchmark to benchmark. 

i'm just trying to figure out why you want to get the higher end stuff when it looks like the mid tier stuff would suffice your requirements for next few years


----------



## shreeux (Feb 27, 2019)

dexterz said:


> if your final build has a draw of more than 390watts during a power outage then you're ups will not be able to support it. system will crash and restart. ryzen7 feels like overkill to me for a work pc. @whitestar_999 has suggested some builds in the other thread. any reason that you dont want to finalize one of those? seems like you're jumping from benchmark to benchmark.
> 
> i'm just trying to figure out why you want to get the higher end stuff when it looks like the mid tier stuff would suffice your requirements for next few years



Ok, what UPS compatibility for 750W?
Ryzen 7 not overkill, work will smooth without any lagging.
Mostly readed all threads. They All do on our own choice or taste..with guidance.
So, I plan add with all our members guidance. Other than nothing else.


----------



## dexterz (Feb 27, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Ok, what UPS compatibility for 750W?
> Ryzen 7 not overkill, work will smooth without any lagging.
> Mostly readed all threads. They All do on our own choice or taste..with guidance.
> So, I plan add with all our members guidance. Other than nothing else.


you'll need UPS rating of 1000VA or higher assuming your system would have a peak draw of 600W.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 27, 2019)

@shreeux  Stock cooler is more than enough for decent overclocking of ryzen 5 processor,160mm(& higher) cpu cooler clearance is mainly for those planning on getting intel k edition processor or planning on some serious overclocking of their ryzen 5/7 processor. I don't think you need an aftermarket cooler for your usage as mentioned in your other thread. Same is the case with psu,get a good 650W psu which will be more than enough for you & should also work with your current 600VA ups. Corsair TX650M is a good option for ~7400,you can also get CX550 for ~4500.

Difficult to say which 750w psu will be compatible with your ups but I remember reading here some members using TX650M with their 600VA ups with no issues(assuming actual system load stays ~300W). You can even go with CX550 as I am using it with a 600VA ups.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 27, 2019)

dexterz said:


> you'll need UPS rating of 1000VA or higher assuming your system would have a peak draw of 600W.


Ok, Let's what other members suggest.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 27, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Ryzen 7 not overkill, work will smooth without any lagging.


I can make a ryzen 7 lag too if I want but I plan on buying ryzen 3 as it is enough for my usage. How much of your cpu you use in your current system/laptop? I often use 80-90% of my old intel pentium G620 processor so for me ryzen 3 is enough & ryzen 5 more than enough. If I had a core i3 6th/7th gen & I was often using 80-90% of cpu then ryzen 5 would have been a better choice. If I had an i5 4th/5th/6th/7th gen & I was often using 80-90% of cpu then ryzen 7 would have been a better choice. It doesn't matter if you use 30% of ryzen 5 or 20% of ryzen 7,it will feel all the same to you.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 27, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> @shreeux  Stock cooler is more than enough for decent overclocking of ryzen 5 processor,160mm(& higher) cpu cooler clearance is mainly for those planning on getting intel k edition processor or planning on some serious overclocking of their ryzen 5/7 processor. I don't think you need an aftermarket cooler for your usage as mentioned in your other thread. Same is the case with psu,get a good 650W psu which will be more than enough for you & should also work with your current 600VA ups. Corsair TX650M is a good option for ~7400,you can also get CX550 for ~4500.
> 
> Difficult to say which 750w psu will be compatible with your ups but I remember reading here some members using TX650M with their 600VA ups with no issues(assuming actual system load stays ~300W). You can even go with CX550 as I am using it with a 600VA ups.



Ok, 
TX650M
Carbide 200R
Choosed both will be Corsair.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 27, 2019)

Just checked in Vedanta...Too much delivery charge 300 to 1700 for each product.
Plan to buy in local

TX650M not available in local market.

Any alternative?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 27, 2019)

If 300 is delivery charge for TX650M then it is reasonable,cabinet will always have much higher delivery charges because of its size/weight so better get some model from amazon or look for alternative models on theitdepot.com & delta peripherals(*www.deltapage.com/content/price.htm ) both situated in Chennai.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 27, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> If 300 is delivery charge for TX650M then it is reasonable,cabinet will always have much higher delivery charges because of its size/weight so better get some model from amazon or look for alternative models on theitdepot.com & delta peripherals(*www.deltapage.com/content/price.htm ) both situated in Chennai.


I know this Deltapage...one of my favorite shop, but always price slightly higher.

Today called Deltapage...not available TX650M...They have Cooler Master 700w.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 27, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> If 300 is delivery charge for TX650M then it is reasonable,cabinet will always have much higher delivery charges because of its size/weight so better get some model from amazon or look for alternative models on theitdepot.com & delta peripherals(*www.deltapage.com/content/price.htm ) both situated in Chennai.



Compare to theitdepot...Delta was more better.

For Ryzen 7 2700 or Ryzen 5 2600..
Which Mother Board is good compatible. 

_(I like mother board inclusive of M.2, USB 3.0, Audio (Good Output or DAC)
No need WiFi, RGB Control.)_


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 28, 2019)

shreeux said:


> I know this Deltapage...one of my favorite shop, but always price slightly higher.
> 
> Today called Deltapage...not available TX650M...They have Cooler Master 700w.


Don't buy coolermaster,at least get this from theitdepot if you don't want to get TX650M.
Buy Online Corsair Vengeance Series 650M 650 Watt 80 Plus Silver Certified PSU (CP-9020175-UK) lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com



shreeux said:


> Compare to theitdepot...Delta was more better.
> 
> For Ryzen 7 2700 or Ryzen 5 2600..
> Which Mother Board is good compatible.
> ...


Get Ryzen 5 2600 & one of these:
Buy MSI B450-A PRO at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in
Buy Msi B450M MORTAR at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in
MOTHERBOARD MSI B450 TOMAHAWK
Buy Gigabyte B450 AORUS M at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in


----------



## shreeux (Feb 28, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Don't buy coolermaster,at least get this from theitdepot if you don't want to get TX650M.
> Buy Online Corsair Vengeance Series 650M 650 Watt 80 Plus Silver Certified PSU (CP-9020175-UK) lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com
> 
> 
> ...




Ok
For Ryzen 7 series?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 28, 2019)

For both Ryzen 5 & 7(except gigabyte b450 auros m).


----------



## shreeux (Feb 28, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Don't buy coolermaster,at least get this from theitdepot if you don't want to get TX650M.
> Buy Online Corsair Vengeance Series 650M 650 Watt 80 Plus Silver Certified PSU (CP-9020175-UK) lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com
> 
> 
> ...



Above mother board specifications...On board Graphics means... Display come with out any discrete Graphics Card?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 28, 2019)

On board graphics simply means mobo has onboard display output which will work if a processor with integrated graphics is used(aka Ryzen G processor).


----------



## shreeux (Feb 28, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> On board graphics simply means mobo has onboard display output which will work if a processor with integrated graphics is used(aka Ryzen G processor).



Ok, understand.
Will use existing G210...later will add new one.

As of now which is good 1030 or 1050?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 28, 2019)

1050 is definitely better but it is not enough to play latest games at 1080p even at low settings,you need at least 1050Ti to play all latest games at 1080p even if some games need to be run at low settings.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 28, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> 1050 is definitely better but it is not enough to play latest games at 1080p even at low settings,you need at least 1050Ti to play all latest games at 1080p even if some games need to be run at low settings.



Ok...fine 1050ti below 14k only.

What about DDR4 Ram..will be choose Mhz according to Jedec or OC Mode above 3000Mhz. Most of the Mobos 3466MHz.


----------



## Minion (Feb 28, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Ok...fine 1050ti below 14k only.
> 
> What about DDR4 Ram..will be choose Mhz according to Jedec or OC Mode above 3000Mhz. Most of the Mobos 3466MHz.


What is your budget and what components do you need?


----------



## shreeux (Feb 28, 2019)

Minion said:


> What is your budget and what components do you need?



Corsair Carbide 200R
Corsair TX650M
Ryzen 5 2600 or Ryzen 7 2700 (9k higher)
MSI B450M Mortor
DDR4 Ram - ?
Zotac 1050TI 4GB
M.2 NVME - ?
SSD - ?

Ram, M.2,SSD not decided.

Above list,if any mistakes or wrong choice... correct me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 28, 2019)

Ryzen 2nd gen support 2933MHz by default so any ram rated 3000MHz will run at 2933MHz without overclocking ram(aka without selecting xmp/dcop/a-xmp/similar in mobo bios setting). Overclocking ram only required if you want to run ram above 3000MHz on Ryzen 2 processor. You also need to check for system stability by running some ram tests for 7-8 hours to make sure ram overclocking is working correctly else there will be random system crashes or data corruption with time.

You can go for one of these as per your budget:
Buy Online ADATA XPG 512GB SX8200 Pro PCIe Gen3x4 M.2 2280 SSD ASX8200PNP-512GT-C In India
Buy Online ADATA XPG 256GB SX8200 Pro PCIe Gen3x4 M.2 2280 SSD ASX8200PNP-256GT-C In India
Buy Online Crucial MX500 2.5" 250GB SATA III 3D SSD CT250MX500SSD1 In India
*www.onlyssd.com/product/samsung-860-evo-2-5-250gb-3d-nand-internal-sata-ssd-mz-76e250bw/
*www.onlyssd.com/product/crucial-mx500-2-5-2tb-sata-iii-3d-nand-ssd-ct2000mx500ssd1/
*www.onlyssd.com/product/crucial-mx500-2-5-500gb-sata-iii-3d-ssd-ct500mx500ssd1/
*www.onlyssd.com/product/kingston-a400-240gb-ssd/
*www.onlyssd.com/product/adata-ultimate-su650-240gb-ssd-asu650ss-240gt-r/


----------



## shreeux (Feb 28, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Ryzen 2nd gen support 2933MHz by default so any ram rated 3000MHz will run at 2933MHz without overclocking ram(aka without selecting xmp/dcop/a-xmp/similar in mobo bios setting). Overclocking ram only required if you want to run ram above 3000MHz on Ryzen 2 processor. You also need to check for system stability by running some ram tests for 7-8 hours to make sure ram overclocking is working correctly else there will be random system crashes or data corruption with time.
> 
> You can go for one of these as per your budget:
> Buy Online ADATA XPG 512GB SX8200 Pro PCIe Gen3x4 M.2 2280 SSD ASX8200PNP-512GT-C In India
> ...


 
Fine, Thanks for  suggestions link.

Just checked ram.in online sites, in filter sections Tested Latency and Tested Voltage more values there.
All are compatible?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 28, 2019)

You only need 3000/3200MHz C16 ram.If you want to spend more money then you can get RGB ram.All DDR4 ram by default work at same voltage & you only increase it while overclocking ram manually without using xmp/similar option in mobo bios.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 28, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> You only need 3000/3200MHz C16 ram.If you want to spend more money then you can get RGB ram.All DDR4 ram by default work at same voltage & you only increase it while overclocking ram manually without using xmp/similar option in mobo bios.



While checking there are CL14 to CL19.
Which one is good perform  Lower or Higher.

For example... Buying single stick 8GBx1 and again add later 8GBx1 for better, total 16GB.
Or
4GBx2 and again add later 4GBx2 for better, total 16GB.

I thought PC building was easy while reading forum...Now lookalike Rocket Science... While digging on my own,so many doubts.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 28, 2019)

It is easy if you choose to trust suggestions given here,you are unnecessarily making it complicated.

I already told you,simply buy a 8gb stick of 3000MHz CL16 ram(prefer corsair,adata,crucial over gskill as gskill doesn't have official service centres in India,you will need help of your seller in case of RMA in future),if you feel that is not enough then buy another 8gb stick of same ram in future.For a typical user 8gb ram is fine,as for 4gb*2 that is not recommended for Ryzen non-G because in India there are no 3000MHz 4gb ram sticks available.

P.S. if you think this is rocket science then wait till you start learning about overclocking.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 28, 2019)

I will suggest you to go through somerecent threads of pc build and you will get the general idea about hardware specs and reason it is being suggested. We have good 6-7 threads. Also you will know what to expect from a pc based on budget range. Once you have this, request to rename this thread for pc build, fill the questionnaire and get all the suggestions, without getting confused, in single thread.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 28, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> I will suggest you to go through somerecent threads of pc build and you will get the general idea about hardware specs and reason it is being suggested. We have good 6-7 threads. Also you will know what to expect from a pc based on budget range. Once you have this, request to rename this thread for pc build, fill the questionnaire and get all the suggestions, without getting confused, in single thread.



I read a lot other than this forum, that's why more confused
Also learned more.


----------



## Minion (Mar 1, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Corsair Carbide 200R
> Corsair TX650M
> Ryzen 5 2600 or Ryzen 7 2700 (9k higher)
> MSI B450M Mortor
> ...


*AMD RYZEN 5 2600-16,200*
*ASROCK B450 PRO4-8,700*
*CORSAIR 8GB DDR4 CMK8GX4M1D3000C16-4,300*
*Sapphire RX 580 Pulse OC 4GB GDDR5-15,500*
*Buy Sapphire RX 580 Pulse OC 4GB GDDR5 (11265-32-20G) at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in*
*ADATA XPG 256GB SX8200 Pro PCIe Gen3x4 M.2 2280 SSD ASX8200PNP-256GT-C-5,300(Superfast SSD with Read 3500MB/s , Write 3000MB/s)*
*Buy Online ADATA XPG 256GB SX8200 Pro PCIe Gen3x4 M.2 2280 SSD ASX8200PNP-256GT-C In India*
*Cooler Master MASTERBOX 5 Black(The case have better cooling due to mesh design)*
*Buy Cooler Master MASTERBOX 5 Black at Best Price in India www.mdcomputers.in*


I can't remove bold from these fonts so sorry in advance


----------



## shreeux (Mar 1, 2019)

Minion said:


> *AMD RYZEN 5 2600-16,200*
> *ASROCK B450 PRO4-8,700*
> *CORSAIR 8GB DDR4 CMK8GX4M1D3000C16-4,300*
> *Sapphire RX 580 Pulse OC 4GB GDDR5-15,500*
> ...




Ok fine, Thanks for sparing your valuable time.
Cabinet was awesome 
Why ASRock and RX 580...Instead of MSI and 1050TI?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 1, 2019)

RX580 is much better than 1050Ti. Asrock is only if you don't want to spend more than 9k on mobo else MSI B450 mobos are the best under 14-15k price range.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 1, 2019)

Minion said:


> I can't remove bold from these fonts so sorry in advance


Is remove formatting button(Tx on top right while posting) not working for you?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 1, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> RX580 is much better than 1050Ti. Asrock is only if you don't want to spend more than 9k on mobo else MSI B450 mobos are the best under 14-15k price range.



Already you suggested MSI boards are around 9k only...
 MSI B450-A PRO
Msi B450M Mortor 
MSI B450 TOMAHAWK

Which one good after sales service.

I liked Msi B450M Mortor


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 1, 2019)

^^Some people say MSI after sales service is not good compared to gigabyte & asus but I would rather buy a good mobo with bad after sales service than buying a bad/avg mobo with good after sales service.Also you will be buying from mdcomputers/vedant & they should be able to help you with MSI rma if any issue comes up. Not many reviews about Asrock after sales service though.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 1, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Some people say MSI after sales service is not good compared to gigabyte & asus but I would rather buy a good mobo with bad after sales service than buying a bad/avg mobo with good after sales service.Also you will be buying from mdcomputers/vedant & they should be able to help you with MSI rma if any issue comes up. Not many reviews about Asrock after sales service though.



In Chennai MSI service center available.
Depending upon product condition, service center will react accordingly.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 1, 2019)

Analyzing B450 for AMD Ryzen: A Quick Look at 25+ Motherboards

In this review Asus & Gigabyte was more dominating.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 1, 2019)

^^That review is just for features & price,nothing else. A real review of a mobo check its VRM quality & overclocking potential(if applicable). I mainly use buildzoid videos & reddit threads to gather various sources for such info. If you don't want to do research then people have even made mobo tier list on reddit.

AM4 B450/X470 VRM Tier List : Amd -->   *i.redd.it/xda4pmf92pw11.png


----------



## billubakra (Mar 1, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Some people say MSI after sales service is not good compared to gigabyte & asus but I would rather buy a good mobo with bad after sales service than buying a bad/avg mobo with good after sales service.Also you will be buying from mdcomputers/vedant & they should be able to help you with MSI rma if any issue comes up. Not many reviews about Asrock after sales service though.


And the reason for the same is?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 2, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^That review is just for features & price,nothing else. A real review of a mobo check its VRM quality & overclocking potential(if applicable). I mainly use buildzoid videos & reddit threads to gather various sources for such info. If you don't want to do research then people have even made mobo tier list on reddit.
> 
> AM4 B450/X470 VRM Tier List : Amd -->   *i.redd.it/xda4pmf92pw11.png



MSI B450 Gaming Carbon Pro as attraction feature for me in Audio section using ALC 1220 Codec with similar feature equal to DAC.

Any Mobos similar kind feature?

It may avoiding External DAC to buying in future.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 2, 2019)

^^You need very good quality speakers/earphones too to notice the difference. Also no matter how good the onboard audio is,it will always be inferior to a decent dedicated sound card.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 2, 2019)

billubakra said:


> And the reason for the same is?


If you mean the source of poor msi rma then there are some recent threads/posts on reddit about it.If you mean why good mobo with bad after sales support then reason being low chances of even needing rma in the first place during warranty period.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 2, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> If you mean the source of poor msi rma then there are some recent threads/posts on reddit about it.If you mean why good mobo with bad after sales support then reason being low chances of even needing rma in the first place during warranty period.


Is it really that much of a difference, in terms of VRM, between this MSI board other similar priced boards from Asus gigabyte or asrock?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 2, 2019)

Yes if you are planning on overclocking 2600x/similar or running 2700x/similar at heavy loads for long duration.


----------



## Minion (Mar 3, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Is remove formatting button(Tx on top right while posting) not working for you?


Yes


----------



## Minion (Mar 3, 2019)

shreeux said:


> MSI B450 Gaming Carbon Pro as attraction feature for me in Audio section using ALC 1220 Codec with similar feature equal to DAC.
> 
> Any Mobos similar kind feature?
> 
> It may avoiding External DAC to buying in future.


Buy ASUS ROG STRIX B450-F GAMING at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in


----------



## shreeux (Mar 3, 2019)

Minion said:


> Buy ASUS ROG STRIX B450-F GAMING at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in



*i.redd.it/xda4pmf92pw11.png

Analyzing B450 for AMD Ryzen: A Quick Look at 25+ Motherboards

As per this list, it comes in Lower End.

MSI B450 Gaming Carbon Pro comes in Higher End

Only Advantage is Asus as HDMI 2.0

If any wrong or advise suggest me.,


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 3, 2019)

^^Not much point in having hdmi 2.0 port on mobo because it is mainly used for gaming at 144fps using hdmi & if you are planning on gaming at 144fps then you will have to use a good graphics card which will also have a hdmi 2.0 port.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 3, 2019)

Yesterday went to Delta, they don't have Cooler Masterbox 5.

They recommend this Cooler Masterbox MB511

In my list, they have only Mother Board


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 3, 2019)

Cooler Master MasterBox MB511 Review

You will never get all the parts at best price at same place anyway.Cabinet is the most expensive to order online with shipping charges.Rest of the parts won't have as much shipping charges.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 3, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Cooler Master MasterBox MB511 Review
> 
> You will never get all the parts at best price at same place anyway.Cabinet is the most expensive to order online with shipping charges.Rest of the parts won't have as much shipping charges.



Yes, No one having TX650M, 

Due to price band variation 650w to 850w is equally or more over 1000w.  They all skipped to holding stocks. They all have 1000w.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 3, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Cooler Master MasterBox MB511 Review



Just read the link...I have to bought extra 3 fans?
Which one is good and very silent running?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 3, 2019)

As per *MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC *specifications..
_DDR4 MEMORY
1866/ 2133/ 2400/ 2667Mhz (by JEDEC)
2667/ 2800/ 2933/ 3000/ 3066/ 3200/ 3466 MHz (by A-XMP OC MODE)_
Not mentioned volt 1.2 or 1.35. 

Which one is good 1.2 or 1.35? 
10 years or Lifetime warranty?
Not much price difference for 3000 MHz or 3200 MHz.

Also, as per Mobos config, 3466 MHz ram not available...or 3600 MHz will support?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 3, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Yes, No one having TX650M,
> 
> Due to price band variation 650w to 850w is equally or more over 1000w.  They all skipped to holding stocks. They all have 1000w.


TX650M showing available on both vedantcomputers & mdcomputers site.
Similar to TX650M & ready for dispatch.
Buy Online Corsair Vengeance Series 650M 650 Watt 80 Plus Silver Certified PSU (CP-9020175-UK) lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com



shreeux said:


> Just read the link...I have to bought extra 3 fans?
> Which one is good and very silent running?


Buy after you use system for few days & see how temps are.



shreeux said:


> As per *MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC *specifications..
> _DDR4 MEMORY
> 1866/ 2133/ 2400/ 2667Mhz (by JEDEC)
> 2667/ 2800/ 2933/ 3000/ 3066/ 3200/ 3466 MHz (by A-XMP OC MODE)_
> ...


You don't need to think about voltage when buying ddr4 desktop ram(it is an issue only when manually overclocking ram,for ddr4 ram 1.2v is JEDEC/default & 1.35v is with using inbuilt factory overclocked profiles using xmp/a-xmp/similar in bios setting so obviously any ram using xmp to overclock is running at voltage deemed safe by ram manufacturer).





Lifetime warranty means life of product not life of buyer.Different companies consider life of product differently.e.g.for corsair lifetime means 10 years while for other companies it may be less(need to read detailed warranty policy or confirmation from official support via email).

3600Mhz will work but at 3466MHz,also ram operating at anything higher than 3200MHz is very difficult unless you have a deep understanding of manual ram overclocking+your ram is costly model using samsung b-die chips+your mobo bios is very good+your processor also got good memory controller(this depends on your luck as every processor has unique memory controller even if they are manufactured in same way).

Also don't buy any 3000/3200MHz ram with more than CL16 timing(on primeabgb 3200mhz kingston hyperxfury is available for 5100 but it has CL18 timing which is bad).


----------



## shreeux (Mar 3, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Buy after you use system for few days & see how temps are.



How?
Any specific hours to run continuously.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 3, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> You don't need to think about voltage when buying ddr4 desktop ram(it is an issue only when manually overclocking ram,for ddr4 ram 1.2v is JEDEC/default & 1.35v is with using inbuilt factory overclocked profiles using xmp/a-xmp/similar in bios setting so obviously any ram using xmp to overclock is running at voltage deemed safe by ram manufacturer).
> View attachment 17914
> 
> Lifetime warranty means life of product not life of buyer.Different companies consider life of product differently.e.g.for corsair lifetime means 10 years while for other companies it may be less(need to read detailed warranty policy or confirmation from official support via email).
> ...



Ok, some what understand

I choose below this Ram's

Buy G.Skill 8GB DDR4 F4-3200C16S-8GVKB at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in

Or

Buy G.Skill Ripjaws V 8GB DDR4 F4-3000C16S-8GVRB at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in


----------



## shreeux (Mar 3, 2019)

What is G16, some ram end with this numbers... instead of C16.

Gskill, Adata, Corsair, Crucial....Which brand is best?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 3, 2019)

*www.techquila.co.in/amd-ryzen-3000-cpus-prices/


----------



## shreeux (Mar 3, 2019)

*i.imgur.com/MYnw2bn.jpg

AMD Ryzen 3000 CPUs Prices Leaked; 16 Core 3850X To Cost $560

Ryzen 5 3600...$178...12,638/-
Unbelievable..!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 4, 2019)

shreeux said:


> How?
> Any specific hours to run continuously.


Just use your pc normally,run some temp monitoring software like Download Speccy | Find your computer specs, free! or HWMONITOR | Softwares | CPUID every 1-2 hours to see temps.Anything below 75-80C should be fine.



shreeux said:


> Ok, some what understand
> 
> I choose below this Ram's
> 
> ...


Buy G.Skill 8GB DDR4 F4-3000C16S-8GTZR at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in
Above is also good plus it will look good in a cabinet with transparent side panel(assuming you like rgb lighting). Ryzen 2xxx processors by default support 2966MHz so 3000MHz ram should work at 2966MHz easily while for 3200MHz you will have to use XMP/A-XMP setting in mobo bios.



shreeux said:


> What is G16, some ram end with this numbers... instead of C16.
> 
> Gskill, Adata, Corsair, Crucial....Which brand is best?


Those are just model numbers,main point is CL16 timing as mentioned in specs. GSkill,Adata & Corsair don't make their own ram chips,they use hynix chips for budget/usual priced models & samsung chips for costlier models.Crucial use their own micron chips. GSkill doesn't have RMA centres in India so their replacement directly comes from their official distributor(Tirupati Enterprises in Kolkata) so you need to courier it to them for any rma while for other 3 brands you can go to their service centre in Chennai.

Ryzen 3xxx processors will not come to India before Aug/Sep if they get released in June/July as per rumors.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 4, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Buy G.Skill 8GB DDR4 F4-3000C16S-8GTZR at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in
> Above is also good plus it will look good in a cabinet with transparent side panel(assuming you like rgb lighting). Ryzen 2xxx processors by default support 2966MHz so 3000MHz ram should work at 2966MHz easily while for 3200MHz will have to use XMP/A-XMP setting in mobo bios.


Ok, but I don't like RGB, I will place CPU under table only. So avoiding unnecessary fancy or disturbing..while working in late evening.

3200MHz Ram not working in default
support 2966MHz?

For 2966MHz, we have enable XMP/A-XMP setting in mobo bios?

Or 

Only 3200MHz, Enable XMP/A-XMP setting in mobo bios?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 4, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Those are just model numbers,main point is CL16 timing as mentioned in specs. GSkill,Adata & Corsair don't make their own ram chips,they use hynix chips for budget/usual priced models & samsung chips for costlier models.Crucial use their own micron chips. GSkill doesn't have RMA centres in India so their replacement directly comes from their official distributor(Tirupati Enterprises in Kolkata) so you need to courier it to them for any rma while for other 3 brands you can go to their service centre in Chennai.



Ok, skipped Gskill, What about Kingston?

How to identify Samsung chips in Ram?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 4, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Ok, but I don't like RGB, I will place CPU under table only. So avoiding unnecessary fancy or disturbing..while working in late evening.
> 
> 3200MHz Ram not working in default
> support 2966MHz?
> ...


If everything is fine(there can be no 100% guarantee after all) then any 3000MHz ram will work at 2966MHz by default with 2nd gen ryzen processor even without using XMP/A-XMP option in bios.For running ram above 3000MHz,using XMP/A-XMP is must(or you must manually overclock ram by inputting various ram timing settings).



shreeux said:


> Ok, skipped Gskill, What about Kingston?
> 
> How to identify Samsung chips in Ram?


kingston itself does not have good speed ram but they have it under HyperX brand.However most good 3000/3200MHz ram models are RGB except for some models from Adata & GSkill. 3200MHz hyperX Fury is a bad option with its CL18 timing & Corsair LPX 3000MHz has CL16 timing but its sub-timings are a bit slow compared to usual(it has 16-20-20-38 while usual timings are 16-18-18-36).

No way to identify samsung chips in ram unless someone who bought it confirms it by running some tool.There are reports of some models in India having samsung B-die but don't spend unnecessarily on it as it is mostly for those who manually overclock their ram.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 4, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> If everything is fine(there can be no 100% guarantee after all) then any 3000MHz ram will work at 2966MHz by default with 2nd gen ryzen processor even without using XMP/A-XMP option in bios.For running ram above 3000MHz,using XMP/A-XMP is must(or you must manually overclock ram by inputting various ram timing settings).


Ok, understand.
If we use XMP/A-XMP settings in bios for 3200MHz....It will affect (or) reduce life of any components due to load like....Ram, CPU, or Mother Board?

As per, 3000MHz, C16 choosed below ram, correct if any wrong...


1. *Ada 8GB DDR4 AX4U300038G16-SRZ**  - Rs.5,300*
Speed 3000MHz
Latency CL16-18-18
Voltage 1.35V

2. *Adata 8GB DDR4 AX4U300038G16-SBG - Rs.5,300*
TESTED SPEED 3000 MHz 
TESTED LATENCY 16-18-18 
TESTED VOLTAGE 1.35 V 

3. *Crucial 8GB DDR4 BLT8G4D30AETA - Rs.4,850*

TESTED SPEED 3000 MHz
TESTED LATENCY 15-16-16
TESTED VOLTAGE 1.35 V

4. *Adata 8GB DDR4 AX4U300038G16-SRG - RS. 4,800*
Speed 3000MHz
Latency 16-18-18
Voltage 1.35V


----------



## shreeux (Mar 4, 2019)

Found few links about Samsung Bdie...But unable to find in Indian market...

B-Die Finder

Clearing up any Samsung B-Die confusion (e.g. on G.Skill Flare X 3200 MHz CL14) : Amd


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 4, 2019)

RAM ADATA DESKTOP XPG GAMMIX D10 - 8GB (8GBx1) DDR4 3000MHZ MEMORY  (AX4U300038G16-SRG)

You have very low chances of finding samsung b-die in Indian market.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 4, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> RAM ADATA DESKTOP XPG GAMMIX D10 - 8GB (8GBx1) DDR4 3000MHZ MEMORY  (AX4U300038G16-SRG)
> 
> You have very low chances of finding samsung b-die in Indian market.



This is Samsung B die....?
Read description not mentioned any specifically.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 4, 2019)

Value and Conclusion - MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC: Mixed Mid-Range Impressions


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 4, 2019)

shreeux said:


> This is Samsung B die....?
> Read description not mentioned any specifically.


Forget about samsung B-die,you won't get it in India unless willing to spend much more & experiment with your money.



shreeux said:


> Value and Conclusion - MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC: Mixed Mid-Range Impressions


Both gigabyte auros b450 pro wifi & msi b450 gaming pro carbon ac costs same so it depends on whether you prefer better VRMs or better onboard audio/design.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 4, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Forget about samsung B-die,you won't get it in India unless willing to spend much more & experiment with your money.



Ok,. fine...Go with CL16 3000MHz


----------



## shreeux (Mar 5, 2019)

I just added part in Pcpartpicker.com

Added...
Ryzen 5 2600
MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon


It shows below messages..any clarification regarding this?


*i.imgur.com/bmcizikm.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2019)

Installing m2 sata ssd always disables some sata ports(usually 2) & it is true for intel mobos too.However here it is dependent on conditions.If you install m2 NVMe ssd in m2_1 slot &/or m2 sata ssd in m2_2 slot then it is not an issue.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 5, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Installing m2 sata ssd always disables some sata ports(usually 2) & it is true for intel mobos too.However here it is dependent on conditions.If you install m2 NVMe ssd in m2_1 slot &/or m2 sata ssd in m2_2 slot then it is not an issue.



Checked with Manual

SATA Port 5 & 6 are disable, while using NVME Card in  M.2 Slot - 1 using.

But not mentioned any M.2 Slot - 2 ?
Any disable port.

We can't use 2 NVME Card?



*i.imgur.com/fL0nZ79.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2019)

You can use 2 NVMe drive,just that NVMe drive in 1st m2 slot will disable 2 sata ports & NVMe drive in 2nd m2 slot will disable all other pcie slots except the main one intended for graphics card. 2nd m2 slot is NVMe ssd only & it is slower than 1st m2 slot(pcie x2 vs pcie x4 for m2_1).

This is not an issue unless you plan on using more than 4 sata ports in future.Even then you can simply buy a sata pcie card with 2 sata ports for ~1000 from amazon.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 5, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> You can use 2 NVMe drive,just that NVMe drive in 1st m2 slot will disable 2 sata ports & NVMe drive in 2nd m2 slot will disable all other pcie slots except the main one intended for graphics card. 2nd m2 slot is NVMe ssd only & it is slower than 1st m2 slot(pcie x2 vs pcie x4 for m2_1).
> 
> This is not an issue unless you plan on using more than 4 sata ports in future.Even then you can simply buy a sata pcie card with 2 sata ports for ~1000 from amazon.



Confused, after reading Manual only understand.

How to choose NVME cards for both slots, All are identical.
Post any links for both slots.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2019)

Buy Online ADATA XPG 512GB SX8200 Pro PCIe Gen3x4 M.2 2280 SSD ASX8200PNP-512GT-C In India
Buy Online ADATA XPG 256GB SX8200 Pro PCIe Gen3x4 M.2 2280 SSD ASX8200PNP-256GT-C In India

Why are you planning on spending so much money on two NVMe drives?Majority use only one NVMe drive(as OS drive) & even then the difference over a good ssd like 860 evo are not that significant for typical daily tasks.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 5, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Buy Online ADATA XPG 512GB SX8200 Pro PCIe Gen3x4 M.2 2280 SSD ASX8200PNP-512GT-C In India
> Buy Online ADATA XPG 256GB SX8200 Pro PCIe Gen3x4 M.2 2280 SSD ASX8200PNP-256GT-C In India
> 
> Why are you planning on spending so much money on two NVMe drives?Majority use only one NVMe drive(as OS drive) & even then the difference over a good ssd like 860 evo are not that significant for typical daily tasks.



No, As of now using 256 GB in M.2 Slot -1 only

My doubt is,
What type of card use in M.2 Slot - 2.
Just curious to know...This will buy in future or later.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2019)

^^Not clear,you are planning on using in future or you already got some ssd & using it in some system.

In msi B450 gaming pro carbon both m2_1 & m2_2 slot supports m2.NVMe but m2.sata is only supported by m2_1 slot.Also m2_2 slot has lower speed than m2_1 slot for same m2.NVMe ssd.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 5, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Not clear,you are planning on using in future or you already got some ssd & using it in some system.
> 
> In msi B450 gaming pro carbon both m2_1 & m2_2 slot supports m2.NVMe but m2.sata is only supported by m2_1 slot.Also m2_2 slot has lower speed than m2_1 slot for same m2.NVMe ssd.



Sorry, wrong typo... As of now plan to buy.

As per Mobos manual not mentioned
Any speed of slots.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2019)

Ok.

Yes,it is mentioned as m2_1 slot supporting pcie 3.0 x4 with ryzen & m2_2 slot supporting pcie 2.0 x4 with ryzen.





PCI Express - Wikipedia


----------



## shreeux (Mar 5, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Ok.
> 
> Yes,it is mentioned as m2_1 slot supporting pcie 3.0 x4 with ryzen & m2_2 slot supporting pcie 2.0 x4 with ryzen.
> View attachment 17923
> ...



Ok,.fine thanks for detailed post.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 6, 2019)

In MSI website...in compatibility section... There are 3 memory section available...Which one to select?

*i.imgur.com/J04x2DRl.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 6, 2019)

Rx-1x00 means ryzen 1200/1300/1600 etc
Rx-2x00G/GE means ryzen 2200g/2400g/Athlon 200GE
Rx-2x00 means ryzen 2600/2700 etc

Memory compatibility list is only for reference,there are no guarantees that a ram on this list will definitely work & a ram not on this list will not work.It is better to read comments on amazon india & amazon global/US site. 99% chance that any ddr4 ram you buy today will work with 2nd gen ryzen.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 6, 2019)

Today started to procure one by one...

Today bought in Delta...

Cooler Master Masterbox MB511-RGB (BLACK) - 5,750/-
MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC - 12,800/-

*i.imgur.com/z6ilyO2.jpg?1


----------



## shreeux (Mar 6, 2019)

Buy Online ADATA XPG 256GB SX8200 Pro PCIe Gen3x4 M.2 2280 SSD ASX8200PNP-256GT-C In India

Ordered... Expect on Monday.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 6, 2019)

Still Pending to buy..

PSU
RAM
Processor


----------



## shreeux (Mar 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Rx-1x00 means ryzen 1200/1300/1600 etc
> Rx-2x00G/GE means ryzen 2200g/2400g/Athlon 200GE
> Rx-2x00 means ryzen 2600/2700 etc
> 
> Memory compatibility list is only for reference,there are no guarantees that a ram on this list will definitely work & a ram not on this list will not work.It is better to read comments on amazon india & amazon global/US site. 99% chance that any ddr4 ram you buy today will work with 2nd gen ryzen.



*i.imgur.com/HHXNKZm.jpg

Above image, In headline

"*Chipset*" column - Samsung also there It's means Samsung B-die Chip?

"*Side*" Column - Single/Dual mentioned. Means what?
Which one is best?

"*1 | 2 | 4 DIMM*" Column - There are 4 slots in Mother Board...Why no.3 missing?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 7, 2019)

Samsung die comes in various versions:B,E.No way to know for sure but based on online comments 2800MHz & above ram with CL14 timings are almost always samsung B-die. Also rams above 3200MHz are also mostly use samsung B-die irrespective of timings(above 3200MHz it is very difficult to manufacture ram with CL16 or lower timings). In short,forget about samsung-b die 

All 16gb ram sticks are dual side.all 4gb ram sticks are single side.almost all usually available 8gb ram sticks are single side except for some hard to find models that are dual side.

People usually use single ram stick,two ram sticks(for dual channel feature) & 4 ram sticks(quad channel feature) so testing done for these 3 configurations as very few people run system with 3 ram sticks(although it will still run fine).


----------



## shreeux (Mar 8, 2019)

@whitestar_999

Ordered Ryzen 5 2600.

Need to buy any Thermal paste?

Suggest if any with link details.

Or

Default Thermal paste in Stock cooler is enough?



Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound


----------



## dexterz (Mar 8, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Ordered Ryzen 5 2600.


where did you order CPU from and how much did it cost?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 8, 2019)

Default thermal paste is good enough for initial 1-2 years. In any case check the cpu temps regularly by running some software like Speccy 1.32.740 for PC Windows or *www.hwinfo.com/download/


----------



## shreeux (Mar 8, 2019)

dexterz said:


> where did you order CPU from and how much did it cost?



Primeabgb
16,050+35
Free Shipping


----------



## shreeux (Mar 8, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Buy Online ADATA XPG 256GB SX8200 Pro PCIe Gen3x4 M.2 2280 SSD ASX8200PNP-256GT-C In India
> 
> Why are you planning on spending so much money on two NVMe drives?Majority use only one NVMe drive(as OS drive) & even then the difference over a good ssd like 860 evo are not that significant for typical daily tasks.



I was ordered as per the link product was well received today.

But as per link details...read/write speeds of 3500/3000MB per second.

Check image as per box shows, read/write speeds of 3500/1200MB per second.
But, Part no. Same

*i.imgur.com/QRzVYIb.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 8, 2019)

Marketing terms & it doesn't matter anyway.
*www.adata.com/upload/downloadfile/Datasheet_XPG SX8200 Pro_EN_20181017.pdf


----------



## shreeux (Mar 8, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Marketing terms & it doesn't matter anyway.
> *www.adata.com/upload/downloadfile/Datasheet_XPG SX8200 Pro_EN_20181017.pdf



Ok, fine.

as PDF file write speed not crossed above 1200mb. In website mentioned 3000mb write speed.

All are Market gimmick?

XPG SX8200 Pro_XPG_Xtreme Performance Gear


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 8, 2019)

It mentions "up to" that includes the entire SX8200 series(aka 256gb,512gb,1tb models) & it is 1tb model that has write speeds nearing 3000MBps. Similar gimmick used by ISPs which mention "speeds up to"(check their fine print not main advertisement/poster).


----------



## shreeux (Mar 8, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> It mentions "up to" that includes the entire SX8200 series(aka 256gb,512gb,1tb models) & it is 1tb model that has write speeds nearing 3000MBps. Similar gimmick used by ISPs which mention "speeds up to"(check their fine print not main advertisement/poster).



Ok.

Still finding right RAM like Mystery.
In retail all push to buy Corsair LPX,Hyper or Zion only.

Buying 1x8GB ram...later will buy same model after price will reduce.
(May available same model in future)

Or

Buying 2x8GB pair is good?

Suggest any model without RGB.
3000MHz or 3200MHz

For 3200MHz, enable in bios, working permanently will affect life of Mother Board or RAM?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 9, 2019)

You can go with one adata non-rgb 3000/3200MHz(already gave link for one in previous pages or simply search adata ram on mdcomputers/vedant/theitdepot site) 8gb stick now & buy another same stick later in future if you feel the need for it. No issue running ram at 3200MHz but do check for system stability by running some ram test(like memtest or Prime95 blend test for 7-8 hours).


----------



## shreeux (Mar 11, 2019)

@whitestar_999

TX750M - 7,800..In retail
SX8200 - 5,350... Onlyssd.com

Processor...In Transit
RAM....Still not decided



*i.imgur.com/jmllNJPl.jpg 

*i.imgur.com/iEoZOspl.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 11, 2019)

shreeux said:


> RAM....Still not decided


XPG GAMMIX D30 8GB 3000 MHz AX4U300038G16-SR30
XPG SPECTRIX D40 DDR4 RGB 8GB 3000 MHz AX4U300038G16-SRS


----------



## shreeux (Mar 11, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> XPG GAMMIX D30 8GB 3000 MHz AX4U300038G16-SR30
> XPG SPECTRIX D40 DDR4 RGB 8GB 3000 MHz AX4U300038G16-SRS



Thanks,

What about this...

CL15

*Crucial Ballistix Tactical 8GB DDR4 3000 MHz PC4-24000 CL15 - 4,800/-
*
Better than Adata?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 11, 2019)

@whitestar_999

After bought 8GB Single Ram.....In future will be bought the same model 16GB will support?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 11, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Thanks,
> 
> What about this...
> 
> ...


For typical user both are same,ram capability only comes into play when overclocking manually. Both crucial & adata have service centres in India now. As for that CL15 timing you won't be able to run it at that timing without manually adjusting settings in bios ram settings which requires a lot of understanding(aka another rocket science like project). Your choice then depending on design,cost & preference(adata use hynix which is South Korean company while Crucial use Micron which is American company).



shreeux said:


> After bought 8GB Single Ram.....In future will be bought the same model 16GB will support?


Yes,if you buy same model 8gb stick in future then both 8 gb sticks will run in dual channel mode.You can also buy different capacity or different model ram but then dual channel mode will not work.Dual channel mode for ram performs a bit more than single channel mode.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 12, 2019)

@whitestar_999

How Register Corsair TX750M?
Unable to find the provision in Corsair Website.
How to Claim Warranty? Do I have to Keep Bill Safely?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 12, 2019)

Yes,keep bill safely.Take a pic of bill(or scan it) & upload to your gmail/google drive for extra safety.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 12, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes,keep bill safely.Take a pic of bill(or scan it) & upload to your gmail/google drive for extra safety.



OK....Done
MSI & XPG Registered


----------



## dexterz (Mar 12, 2019)

congrats on the purchase and keep your bills safe as whitestar said. corsair definitely ask for proof of purchase.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 12, 2019)

Congrats Brother. Do post the post assembly pics and share all the costs in one post.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 12, 2019)

Just received from PrimeABGB
*AMD Ryzen 5 2600* - 16,085/-

*i.imgur.com/8Jwe6Kq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/p8kN7nX.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 12, 2019)

Don't forget to keep the protective cover of ryzen processor as it is must for safekeeping of processor if in future you need to remove the processor for some mobo rma/after market cooler upgrade/thermal paste apply.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 13, 2019)

@whitestar_999



As per COOLER MASTER MASTERBOX MB511 case, Default front Three RGB fans and Rear was on Non-RGB Fan.

Now, Need to buy Extra fan for Top Mount on Case? For Better Cooling?

Airflow enters from front side through 3 fans, In Rear side, 1 fan is enough to push all air?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 13, 2019)

First use the system for few days to see how much temps are,it may not be necessary to buy any extra fan at all if temps remain below 60-70C.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 13, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> First use the system for few days to see how much temps are,it may not be necessary to buy any extra fan at all if temps remain below 60-70C.



Any specific value for Normal Temperature Min/Max?

I think 60-70C for high, In summer it may high.

I used Speccy in Existing PC, Side Panel was opened. Even though it shows high 64C

*i.imgur.com/DoLI2pC.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 13, 2019)

64C for core2quad is normal as they were older gen processors & not that power efficient as modern processors. For ryzen processors,usual temps for typical tasks like browsing,multimedia etc is ~50C while under load(like gaming or encoding or benchmarking) it is usually ~70-75C(all this without overclocking).


----------



## shreeux (Mar 13, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> 64C for core2quad is normal as they were older gen processors & not that power efficient as modern processors. For ryzen processors,usual temps for typical tasks like browsing,multimedia etc is ~50C while under load(like gaming or encoding or benchmarking) it is usually ~70-75C(all this without overclocking).



Without overclocking 70-75C is good, No need for an extra fan?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 13, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Without overclocking 70-75C is good, No need for an extra fan?


Yes but that 70-75C is assuming under heavy load(e.g.when gaming or video encoding etc) which I doubt you will do often everyday.Buy extra fan only if your temps remain above 70C for hours everyday.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 13, 2019)

*XPG SPECTRIX D40 DDR4 RGB 16GB 3000 MHZ RGB*
In Retail....9,750/-

*i.imgur.com/D9AZS3q.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TjiVaUT.jpg

*i.imgur.com/FRUg0mk.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Mar 14, 2019)

@whitestar_999

What is this Case Standoff Notification, In Motherboard back side also same mark in the picture?

The motherboard as a total of 9 screw holes.

In Cooler case come with only 7 stand-offs. Do I need to buy for extra stand-offs? for proper fixing.

*i.imgur.com/jkfEhBr.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 14, 2019)

Those standoffs are to cover a variety of mobo sizes(matx,mini-itx,atx etc). First check how many mobo holes are aligning with inbuilt holes in case tray & only the difference will need standoffs.


----------



## dexterz (Mar 14, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Any specific value for Normal Temperature Min/Max?
> 
> I think 60-70C for high, In summer it may high.
> 
> I used Speccy in Existing PC, Side Panel was opened. Even though it shows high 64C


My i5 2500K runs at 49~55C on 50~60% load  with a TRUE120 cooler in our current chennai climate. Get your new system running, test it out and see what temps you get.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 16, 2019)

@whitestar_999 

Before assembling the PC, Any articles to read or youtube links for do's and don'ts for safety purposes to avoid any kind of damages.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 16, 2019)

Yes,absolutely.But why are you trying to assemble it yourself.Are there no pc shops nearby(should take a few hundred rupees at max)?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 27, 2019)

@whitestar_999 

Finally, today assembled the PC. Installed Windows 10 Pro X64 Redstone 5.

Little uneasy to work in Windows 10...Instead of Windows 7

*i.imgur.com/ApaMWFc.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/i5J6vC0.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/WS8w9mB.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/AjMtKa4.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/5NVe74q.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/RfGZ3PX.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/tGsFTu8.jpg?1


----------



## shreeux (Mar 27, 2019)

@whitestar_999

CPU temperatures are different celcius in both app.

*i.imgur.com/qEyJYXh.png?1

*i.imgur.com/PAuEPiv.png?1

Speccy always shows above 97C only?

Still not covered both side panels...If covered further will increase temp?

What to do?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 27, 2019)

@whitestar_999

After that updated Bios without any issues.

*i.imgur.com/nYXkY6I.jpg?1

After update  RAM Shows 2666MHz and Enabled Intel XMP boost...after restarting come to 2933MHz.


In Bios temp shows CPU temp was 46C and System temp was 40C

(Above temp was both side panels in the open condition)

*i.imgur.com/PrlSFYu.jpg?1


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 27, 2019)

Close the panels & see how much temp increases. Speccy is not as known as hwinfo for temp sensors so give preference to hwinfo readings & of course bios temp readings are more preferred than any software reading. Also run cpuz & check your ram timings(post screenshots here).

Nice build  how much you paid to get it assembled?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 27, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Close the panels & see how much temp increases. Speccy is not as known as hwinfo for temp sensors so give preference to hwinfo readings & of course bios temp readings are more preferred than any software reading. Also run cpuz & check your ram timings(post screenshots here).
> 
> Nice build  how much you paid to get it assembled?




I did alone start in the morning at 10:30 am...First time After OS everything corrupt...Windows update everything in including most of the common driver...After I install the MSI board driver...Network issues.

Then 2nd time OS install without internet connection....after that disable windows update. later install selective MSI board drivers only one by one.

*i.imgur.com/5KfoO8T.png

*i.imgur.com/5S0jTEH.png

*i.imgur.com/dMq5nvK.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 28, 2019)

You watched youtube videos for this,right? It does take a long time if you are doing it for the 1st time. Most difficult/time consuming part though is installing cpu cooler.

Ram timings looks fine,you can run Prime95 in blend mode option overnight(6-7 hours) to test ram stability.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 28, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> You watched youtube videos for this,right? It does take a long time if you are doing it for the 1st time. Most difficult/time consuming part though is installing cpu cooler.
> 
> Ram timings looks fine,you can run Prime95 in blend mode option overnight(6-7 hours) to test ram stability.



Watched so many videos...Makes most confuse...I think Case to Mobos connectivity is complicated...So start with known connection one by one..later all connected easily... But still more pending connectivity in Mobos...But there is no pending wire to connect. Check below image marked with the red line... explain remaining for what purpose, how to connect?

*i.imgur.com/NZOhtGs.png


----------



## shreeux (Mar 28, 2019)

@whitestar_999

Today I enabled windows to update...Installed a few essential only...But after checked almost unwanted software are installed.

Checked in Control Panel>>Program and Features...Shows nothing
*i.imgur.com/nZ5W0I5.png

This was in CCLEANER Uninstall features...Shows everything unwanted software is installed after Update.
*i.imgur.com/TA1VIPD.png?1

Can I Uninstall...Unwanted software...It will affect Windows performance?


Also checked in Task Manager....Running a lot of things...Using CPU  power unnecessarily.
Especially Service Host
How to avoid all those things?
*i.imgur.com/mkENfZv.png


----------



## Minion (Mar 28, 2019)

shreeux said:


> @whitestar_999
> 
> After that updated Bios without any issues.
> 
> ...


CPU and System temperature are different CPU is processor temperature while system is cabinet temp


----------



## shreeux (Mar 28, 2019)

Minion said:


> CPU and System temperature are different CPU is processor temperature while system is cabinet temp



Check the previous post-Speccy image,  CPU shows 104C temp.,


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 28, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Watched so many videos...Makes most confuse...I think Case to Mobos connectivity is complicated...So start with known connection one by one..later all connected easily... But still more pending connectivity in Mobos...But there is no pending wire to connect. Check below image marked with the red line... explain remaining for what purpose, how to connect?
> 
> *i.imgur.com/NZOhtGs.png


Chassis intrusion connector is for cabinets with inbuilt chasis intrusion detection feature(usually found in corporate branded systems) which gives a warning if cabinet is opened. Serial port connector is for specialized devices/old printers so no need for a typical home user. Corsair connector is I think for some cabinet accessories from corsair like rgb controller/fan controller etc. TPM module connector is again usually for corporate environment & is used to encrypt/lock down a system by connecting a TPM hardware device to this connector. RGB led connectors are for some rgb lighting component(for details check manual,maybe those rgb strips etc).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 28, 2019)

Minion said:


> CPU and System temperature are different CPU is processor temperature while system is cabinet temp


There is no cabinet temp as such(because there is no temp sensor inbuilt in such a cabinet,system temp is mobo temp which is read using temp sensors on mobo.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 28, 2019)

Service host is windows service. You cannot uninstall it. Just uninstall the softwares which are not from Microsoft and software programs to related to your hardwares.

But how do you have unnecessary programs already installed? This should not be in your case because you have assembled your own PC.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 28, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Chassis intrusion connector is for cabinets with inbuilt chasis intrusion detection feature(usually found in corporate branded systems) which gives a warning if cabinet is opened. Serial port connector is for specialized devices/old printers so no need for a typical home user. Corsair connector is I think for some cabinet accessories from corsair like rgb controller/fan controller etc. TPM module connector is again usually for corporate environment & is used to encrypt/lock down a system by connecting a TPM hardware device to this connector. RGB led connectors are for some rgb lighting component(for details check manual,maybe those rgb strips etc).



Ok, fine great explanation.

As now 3 front side case fans connecter junction connected to via PSU power connecter.

My doubt:
In Mother Board 4 (Sys Fan 1 to 4) connection available.
Sys Fan 1 was connected directly to Rear Case fan.
Remaining 3 available. 
Can I connect individually each fan to Mother Board?

Any advantages? Or Leave it?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 28, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Service host is windows service. You cannot uninstall it. Just uninstall the softwares which are not from Microsoft and software programs to related to your hardwares.
> 
> But how do you have unnecessary programs already installed? This should not be in your case because you have assembled your own PC.



Check image
After Updates, all installed unknowingly.

Unable to find in Windows Program and Features.

Found in third party CCleaner uninstall features.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 29, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Check image
> After Updates, all installed unknowingly.
> 
> Unable to find in Windows Program and Features.
> ...


Hey man. My bad. I didn't see the image carefully last time. The list mostly contains Microsoft programs. Go ahead and uninstall them. But before that, go to Windows Store and change the settings from automatic updates to manual. I forgot what exactly are the options but it is set to automatic by default. Once this is set to manual, uninstall all the useless programs.
Also, you can use Glary Utilities from Glarysoft to uninstall the programs. It is annoying about it's update but also provide other features apart from uninstallation.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 29, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Hey man. My bad. I didn't see the image carefully last time. The list mostly contains Microsoft programs. Go ahead and uninstall them. But before that, go to Windows Store and change the settings from automatic updates to manual. I forgot what exactly are the options but it is set to automatic by default. Once this is set to manual, uninstall all the useless programs.
> Also, you can use Glary Utilities from Glarysoft to uninstall the programs. It is annoying about it's update but also provide other features apart from uninstallation.



Ok, I disabled Windows Updates.
Due to update automatically without knowing....No Manual updates.

Glarysoft better than CCleaner?

Previously used Revo Uninstaller Pro...for uninstall only...It's remove all files and registry also.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 29, 2019)

Actually I stopped using CCleaner few years back, was having some problems with it, though I can't remember it now and installed Glary Utilities after getting suggestions from this forum.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 29, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Actually I stopped using CCleaner few years back, was having some problems with it, though I can't remember it now and installed Glary Utilities after getting suggestions from this forum.



Used both....Comfortable with CCleaner.


----------



## Minion (Mar 29, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Check the previous post-Speccy image,  CPU shows 104C temp.,



I think speccy is showing wrong info.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 29, 2019)

Minion said:


> I think speccy is showing wrong info.



Yes, Check another post...Bios show correctly.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 2, 2019)

shreeux said:


> As now 3 front side case fans connecter junction connected to via PSU power connecter.
> 
> My doubt:
> In Mother Board 4 (Sys Fan 1 to 4) connection available.
> ...


When fans are connected directly to psu power connector then they will always run at full speed,if they are connected to mobo fan headers & mobo fan headers+fan support speed adjustment then you can set your own speed profile for fans using bios setting or mobo software setting.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 2, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> When fans are connected directly to psu power connector then they will always run at full speed,if they are connected to mobo fan headers & mobo fan headers+fan support speed adjustment then you can set your own speed profile for fans using bios setting or mobo software setting.



Ok, understand...Which one is preferred mostly...For a better life of components.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 2, 2019)

Depends on your preference,if you don't mind fan noise & prefer cooler temps then let fans run at full speed(I think in Chennai you need to do it anyway because of hot humid climate). Otherwise you can connect fans to mobo headers & set speed profile with settings like run at full speed when processor load crosses 60% etc & see for few days how are the temps.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 2, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Depends on your preference,if you don't mind fan noise & prefer cooler temps then let fans run at full speed(I think in Chennai you need to do it anyway because of hot humid climate). Otherwise you can connect fans to mobo headers & set speed profile with settings like run at full speed when processor load crosses 60% etc & see for few days how are the temps.





Ok, fine...thanks for the detailed brief...I will do after summer ends.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 25, 2019)

@whitestar_999

MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC (MS-7B85) Performance Results - UserBenchmark

Today just test pc in user benchmark..Only GPU needs to be upgrade.

Any views?


*i.imgur.com/slGpD7U.png

Why showing error in red? What does that mean?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 25, 2019)

Probably because you are not overclocking it,most likely majority of 2600 results submitted there are by users who overclock & therefore your result at stock/default speed will obviously be shown as poor.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 25, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Probably because you are not overclocking it,most likely majority of 2600 results submitted there are by users who overclock & therefore your result at stock/default speed will obviously be shown as poor.



ok...How to Overclock.

For normal usage need Overclock?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 25, 2019)

shreeux said:


> ok...How to Overclock.
> 
> For normal usage need Overclock?


No,only use overclock if your processor usage is crossing 75-80% all the time.


----------



## shreeux (May 1, 2019)

@whitestar_999

Just annoying in sound, means loudness like studio not crystal clear in PC.
Check below image. Which one is correct?

Why 3 Digital Audio (HDMI) Shown?

As of now  *Swan Speakers M200MKII *connected through PC via *MX EP STEREO PLUG 3.5 mm TO MX 2 RCA PLUG CORD*

*i.imgur.com/l0G3A82.png              
*i.imgur.com/fAMcfhU.png


In this image, Which one is good for PC?

*i.imgur.com/CMAQ1c5.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 1, 2019)

Probably because you have multiple hdmi ports(on mobo backside+graphics card).

Why are you using that cable?M200MK II speakers should be able to directly connect to pc by connecting the line-out cable from speakers to red circled audio port(one in the middle in bottom row).


----------



## shreeux (May 1, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Probably because you have multiple hdmi ports(on mobo backside+graphics card).
> 
> Why are you using that cable?M200MK II speakers should be able to directly connect to pc by connecting the line-out cable from speakers to red circled audio port(one in the middle in bottom row).
> View attachment 18021



As of now using one HDMI to Monitor in Nvidia Geforce 210.

Remaining both were free HDMI & Display Port in Motherboard

*i.imgur.com/1VyjmfN.png

This was the right cable one. PC audio out with 3.5mm jack and input to 2 RCA male to speakers (LEFT/RIGHT)
*i.imgur.com/U09hQYx.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 2, 2019)

There will be as many digital audio devices as there are hdmi/display ports.

24bit 48000Hz is the max my laptop supports as my laptop audio hardware is weaker,anyway you need to use really expensive audio equipment to fully utilize 32bit audio.Try 24bit 48000Hz to see if it improves your audio.Just a guess but maybe setting audio quality output too high with speakers like these maybe the reason for this audio issue.


----------



## shreeux (May 2, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> There will be as many digital audio devices as there are hdmi/display ports.
> 
> 24bit 48000Hz is the max my laptop supports as my laptop audio hardware is weaker,anyway you need to use really expensive audio equipment to fully utilize 32bit audio.Try 24bit 48000Hz to see if it improves your audio.Just a guess but maybe setting audio quality output too high with speakers like these maybe the reason for this audio issue.




ok. Now using Media Player Classic (64) only for watching videos (Inbuilt K Lite Codec Mega)...Do any settings in the player?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 2, 2019)

Auto settings should be enough.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 22, 2019)

@whitestar_999

Off the Topic:

I received URL with the password for the preview Movie screening. Most of the movie watched on PC...Due to long duration cant watch in PC.

I like to watch on My TV *Mi LED Smart TV 4A PRO 49.
*
Already installed Chrome in MI TV

How to type lengthy URL in chrome via a TV remote is uneasy...Any app for copy paste URL and password.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2019)

Copy paste Android TV (Nvidia shield) : IPTV
Above suggests *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.tv.remote can do copy paste &/or you can use url shortener websites like Bitly | URL Shortener, Custom Links & Link Analytics or TinyURL.com - shorten that long URL into a tiny URL


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2019)

shreeux said:


> @whitestar_999
> 
> Off the Topic:
> 
> ...



Open gmail on Desktop browser, Log into your account and save the url as draft
Open gmail on Chrome on Smart TV. Log in to your account and open the draft containing the URL
Click / Touch on it and it shall open your desired website.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 23, 2019)

topgear said:


> Open gmail on Desktop browser, Log into your account and save the url as draft
> Open gmail on Chrome on Smart TV. Log in to your account and open the draft containing the URL
> Click / Touch on it and it shall open your desired website.



How to switch one app to another on TV without closing...Like mobile

or 

Any Bluetooth Keyboard with nominal rate


----------



## shreeux (Jun 23, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Copy paste Android TV (Nvidia shield) : IPTV
> Above suggests *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.tv.remote can do copy paste &/or you can use url shortener websites like Bitly | URL Shortener, Custom Links & Link Analytics or TinyURL.com - shorten that long URL into a tiny URL



OK, Will try in this.,


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2019)

shreeux said:


> How to switch one app to another on TV without closing...Like mobile
> 
> or
> 
> Any Bluetooth Keyboard with nominal rate



I don't think I understood your issue totally. Once you click on the link on draft the android system will ask you to open the associated app for it or else you can try to run it on browser.

Or you want to copy and paste the url into any other app ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 23, 2019)

topgear said:


> I don't think I understood your issue totally. Once you click on the link on draft the android system will ask you to open the associated app for it or else you can try to run it on browser.
> 
> Or you want to copy and paste the url into any other app ?


Check out the reddit link I earlier posted,it seems android TV doesn't allow copy paste & even using gmail app is no help.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 23, 2019)

@whitestar_999

Off the Topic:

While Browsing or Watching Movies in My Monitor *Lenovo L27q-10, *
I have to change each time text mode to video mode frequently, To avoid any software is there to adjust the mode*.*

*i.imgur.com/CdYw5pd.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 24, 2019)

Not possible in any monitor as it requires a hardware level implementation in monitor & a software level implementation in OS.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 26, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not possible in any monitor as it requires a hardware level implementation in monitor & a software level implementation in OS.



What about this...f.lux


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 26, 2019)

That is for changing colour temperature setting,a similar feature now comes inbuilt in latest win 10 versions also.It will not help in your case as you need colour/brightness/sharpness/contrast settings control which are preset in these "text"/"video" mode.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 26, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> That is for changing colour temperature setting,a similar feature now comes inbuilt in latest win 10 versions also.It will not help in your case as you need colour/brightness/sharpness/contrast settings control which are preset in these "text"/"video" mode.



Just checked....All are gone crazy like lighter pink to darker rose color...Annoying to see monitor.,


----------



## shreeux (Jul 11, 2019)

Amd Ryzen 5 3600


shreeux said:


> Just received from PrimeABGB
> *AMD Ryzen 5 2600* - 16,085/-



Amd Ryzen 5 3600 17,098/-
After a few months next-generation CPU at the same cost? Not much price difference


----------



## nac (Jul 11, 2019)

Don't take it too hard. 
You needed one few months back, 3600 wasn't there. You bought the best available and it was an informed decision.
I bought 4GB stick, 6 months later 8GB stick costs less than 4GB.

Few years ago, a guy bought Suzuki Inazuma. A month later Suzuki cut price by 1 Lakh. Guess how hard it would be for him.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 11, 2019)

nac said:


> Don't take it too hard.
> You needed one few months back, 3600 wasn't there. You bought the best available and it was an informed decision.
> I bought 4GB stick, 6 months later 8GB stick costs less than 4GB.
> 
> Few years ago, a guy bought Suzuki Inazuma. A month later Suzuki cut price by 1 Lakh. Guess how hard it would be for him.



ok, understand...

when is the best time to upgrade, any criteria?
Above 5 years?


----------



## nac (Jul 12, 2019)

When you need one,
when your old one fails/gives too much trouble,
when you can't control the urge to upgrade/when you want to have the latest available


----------



## shreeux (Jul 12, 2019)

@Minion
@whitestar_999
@billubakra
@bssunilreddy
@chimera201

Off the topic:- Urgent Need Help

*Sony BDP-S370 Blu-Ray Player* does not detect USB Drive and Portable hard disk...Both are the NTFS file system
Shows as Error Unknown Device.
Firmware Updated


I format to FAT32...Its was detected played movie via USB works fine.

But I need to Transfer 10GB Movie file to USB....In FAT32 file not transfer more than 4GB?  What to do?

or

In case the change file system NTFS to FAT 32 without data loss?

or

Any Settings to do detect NTFS file system?


Why not detect NTFS file system?...Every one said  NTFS  will detect in other sites


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 12, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Off the topic:- Urgent Need Help
> 
> *Sony BDP-S370 Blu-Ray Player* does not detect USB Drive and Portable hard disk...Both are the NTFS file system
> Shows as Error Unknown Device.
> ...






> • The player can recognise Mass Storage Class
> (MSC) devices (such as flash memory or an
> HDD) that are FAT-compatible and nonpartitioned, Still Image Capture Device (SICD)
> class devices and 101 keyboard (front USB jack
> only).



*www.sony.co.uk/electronics/support/res/manuals/4260/42603251M.pdf


----------



## shreeux (Jul 12, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> *www.sony.co.uk/electronics/support/res/manuals/4260/42603251M.pdf



ok...Fine..

If I changed portable hard disk NTFS to FAT32.
How I transfer the Movie file more than 10GB file?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 12, 2019)

You can try exFAT file system(it supports more than 4gb file size) hoping it is readable by sony player.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 12, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> You can try exFAT file system(it supports more than 4gb file size) hoping it is readable by sony player.



I tried that also....same error...Unknown Device

In Seagate Backup Harddisk only format NTFS and exFAT only.,


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 12, 2019)

Then only option remaining is to split the video file into 3 parts of slightly less than 4gb & label them as movie name.part1.mkv etc to play them in sequence.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 13, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Then only option remaining is to split the video file into 3 parts of slightly less than 4gb & label them as movie name.part1.mkv etc to play them in sequence.


+1
You can also try to use converter to reduce the size, it may reduce the quality also.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 13, 2019)

billubakra said:


> +1
> You can also try to use converter to reduce the size, it may reduce the quality also.



Tried...MKVToolNix not sucess.,

I like a split movie without reduce and quality...Any best splitter?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2019)

Try this:
How to split MKV file


----------



## shreeux (Jul 18, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Try this:
> How to split MKV file



I used MKVTOOLNIX.

Any smart External Media Player......

- To support up to 4K Resolution
-To play all video format
- To  support all Audio Digital Sound Decoder
-With HDMI output
-With Internal Memory also the compatibility of USB & Portable Hardisk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 18, 2019)

*www.amazon.in/Cubetek-CB4KTX2-Portable-Player-Androd/dp/B077VMZD78/

Still it doesn't give 100% guarantee that any file will play,in my opinion it is best to build a mini PC with hdmi output.
*www.amazon.in/Intel-NUC-NUC7PJYH-Desktop-Computer/dp/B07CGBKX9H/
*www.amazon.in/Intel-8th-Gen-Core-NUC8i3BEH/dp/B07JBYMQXQ/
*www.amazon.in/Intel-NUC-Core-NUC8I3BEH-Iris-655-Thunderbolt/dp/B07J6T61YB/
Just add 8gb ram & 240gb ssd with win 10 pro & you are good to go.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 18, 2019)

@whitestar_999 

It's Good for Update or leaves it

*i.imgur.com/Bj4Iid3.jpg


----------



## nac (Jul 18, 2019)

You don't have Ryzen 3000, right? 
Other than support for new CPU, this BIOS is pretty much the same sans BIOS UI as the one you have (I suppose). So don't bother.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 18, 2019)

shreeux said:


> @whitestar_999
> 
> It's Good for Update or leaves it
> 
> *i.imgur.com/Bj4Iid3.jpg


Never update mobo bios at least for a month after it is released & even then do not update unless it contains a fix for some issue you are experiencing with current bios version.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 18, 2019)

nac said:


> You don't have Ryzen 3000, right?
> Other than support for new CPU, this BIOS is pretty much the same sans BIOS UI as the one you have (I suppose). So don't bother.



ok...Now Ryzen 5 2600 run with MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC.,


----------



## shreeux (Jul 18, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Never update mobo bios at least for a month after it is released & even then do not update unless it contains a fix for some issue you are experiencing with current bios version.



OK..Got it.,


----------



## shreeux (Aug 21, 2019)

@whitestar_999
@nac

My existing UPS - APC Back-UPS ES 650 (4 OUTLET) no backup time within 20-30 seconds shutdown when power cut.
Suggest good one, Budget 5 K

My existing PC config:-

Processor (CPU)               - *AMD RYZEN 5 2600*
Motherboard (MOBO)     - *MSI GAMING PRO CARBON AC*
Graphic Card (GPU)          - *Nvidia Geforce GT210*
Memory (RAM)                   - *XPG SPECTRIX D40 DDR4 RGB 16GB 3000 MHZ RGB*
Storage (SSD or HDD)      - *ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro / WD BLUE 1TB* 
Power Supply Unit (PSU) - *CORSAIR TX750M*
PC Case -                             -  *Cooler Master Masterbox MB511-RGB*
Speaker -                               -  *Swans M200MKII*
Monitor  *                             - Lenovo  L27q-10 QHD Monitor
*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 21, 2019)

How old is your ups,seems like battery needs replacement? See if you can get some quote for replacement battery from official/local APC sellers.APC UPS Replacement Battery Selector Tool
Else just buy a new APC 600VA ups.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 21, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> How old is your ups,seems like battery needs replacement? See if you can get some quote for replacement battery from official/local APC sellers.APC UPS Replacement Battery Selector Tool
> Else just buy a new APC 600VA ups.



Already replaced battery alone, more than one year.
I think of battery faulty...In the beginning, after assembled new pc  backup time was more than 10 minutes, now reduced.,


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 21, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Already replaced battery alone, more than one year.
> I think of battery faulty...In the beginning, after assembled new pc  backup time was more than 10 minutes, now reduced.,


Usually battery has 1 year warranty(even with branded ups where they separately mention ups warranty as 2 years but battery warranty as 1 year) but still even such a battery should last ~1.5 years easily. You can go for new APC 600VA ups then but try to buy extended warranty for it because I don't think its battery will last more than 2 years to give any decent amount of backup but if cost of extended warranty is too much then simply buy another ups after 2 years.


----------



## nac (Aug 21, 2019)

Take it to the service center and ask what's the issue. If they suggest to replace battery, replace it. If they advise to get a new one, get a new one. I feel they will tell what's the issue. If something to do with circuit/board, they will likely to ask you to get a new one. 

I had Numeric UPS with my first desktop. I replaced battery twice (they advised so), so I did replace them. It was about 2yrs when I replaced battery for the first time. It was about 1.5yrs when I replace for the second time. Third time, they asked to buy a new one.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 22, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Usually battery has 1 year warranty(even with branded ups where they separately mention ups warranty as 2 years but battery warranty as 1 year) but still even such a battery should last ~1.5 years easily. You can go for new APC 600VA ups then but try to buy extended warranty for it because I don't think its battery will last more than 2 years to give any decent amount of backup but if cost of extended warranty is too much then simply buy another ups after 2 years.



Already replaced 2 times...Now the third time...


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Already replaced 2 times...Now the third time...



Replaced with Exide battery ? or from APC ?


----------



## shreeux (Aug 28, 2019)

topgear said:


> Replaced with Exide battery ? or from APC ?



No from other brand.,


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2019)

shreeux said:


> No from other brand.,



Use Exide batteries you are using one for replacement.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 29, 2019)

topgear said:


> Use Exide batteries you are using one for replacement.



12V / 9AH, RBC#17 Battery

It is available in Exide?


----------



## nac (Aug 29, 2019)

Any brand would be okay. If you want to stick with APC, fine then.

When I replaced, it wasn't from the same brand. Any way, you can confirm with service center guys and you have to determine the issue first.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 4, 2019)

shreeux said:


> @whitestar_999
> @nac
> 
> My existing UPS - APC Back-UPS ES 650 (4 OUTLET) no backup time within 20-30 seconds shutdown when power cut.
> ...



Due to rain...Power was more fluctuate 

So, Plan to buy a new one...Exiting APC Back-UPS ES 650 switch to MI TV after replacement new battery.,

As per config which one is suitable

*APC BX1100C-IN 1100VA/ 1 Years Warranty / 660W UPS - ₹5,290.00*

or

*APC Back-UPS Pro 1000VA | 3 Years* Warranty | BR1000G-IN - ₹7,990.00*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 5, 2019)

600VA ups is enough for your pc,800/1000/1100VA ups is only required with pc using graphics card 1660/RX570 & above with 6 core processor & some overclocking.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 5, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> 600VA ups is enough for your pc,800/1000/1100VA ups is only required with pc using graphics card 1660/RX570 & above with 6 core processor & some overclocking.



ok...I understand., As discussed earlier in this thread, due to tight budget used exiting GPU.

I plan to buy a new GPU as well, I need futuristic GPU at least a few more years. That's why asking compatible UPS.,

What GPU you suggest as per my config ? 10 to 15K budget. 

_(Whatever bought price was slashed more than 50% within a few months, that makes more upset always)_


----------



## dexterz (Sep 5, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Due to rain...Power was more fluctuate
> 
> So, Plan to buy a new one...Exiting APC Back-UPS ES 650 switch to MI TV after replacement new battery.,
> 
> ...


The BX1100C is a noisy unit from what i've read about it on forums. The BackUPS Pro is costlier but has software control and much quieter.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 5, 2019)

shreeux said:


> ok...I understand., As discussed earlier in this thread, due to tight budget used exiting GPU.
> 
> I plan to buy a new GPU as well, I need futuristic GPU at least a few more years. That's why asking compatible UPS.,
> 
> ...


It depends on your usage,do you play latest games at 1080p or use madvr for video playback processing.If yes then 1650 for 12k or 1660 for 19k is a good option.If no then why do you need graphics card.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 5, 2019)

dexterz said:


> The BX1100C is a noisy unit from what i've read about it on forums. The BackUPS Pro is costlier but has software control and much quieter.



ok...You mean this one...*APC Back-UPS Pro 1000VA | 3 Years* Warranty | BR1000G-IN - ₹7,990.00*

Not much more difference 3k moreover...If it is good, no worrys.,


----------



## shreeux (Sep 5, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> It depends on your usage,do you play latest games at 1080p or use madvr for video playback processing.If yes then 1650 for 12k or 1660 for 19k is a good option.If no then why do you need graphics card.



Still not played Games...Due to less config of  GPU.

I am not aware of madvr for video playback....Now using "Media Player Classic" with Klite Codec for Movies.,

My Monitor support 2560 x 1440...Now using 1920x1200 resolution.

Any GPU DDR6 below 15k?


----------



## shreeux (Sep 5, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> How old is your ups,seems like battery needs replacement? See if you can get some quote for replacement battery from official/local APC sellers.APC UPS Replacement Battery Selector Tool
> Else just buy a new APC 600VA ups.




As per the above link...My UPS config....shows this link *APC Original Battery 9AH/12V | RBC17*

This is trustable sites?
In local Exide 9AH/12V battery available 1450/-


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 6, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Still not played Games...Due to less config of  GPU.
> 
> I am not aware of madvr for video playback....Now using "Media Player Classic" with Klite Codec for Movies.,
> 
> ...


Already replied above


> If yes then 1650 for 12k or 1660 for 19k is a good option.



Some other options:
Buy Online ZOTAC GTX 1060 3GB AMP Edition Graphic Card ZT-P10610E-10M - in India  --3gb VRAM so games that need more than that won't run smoothly
Buy Zotac GTX 1060 AMP 6GB (ZT-P10620C-10M) at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in
on sale currently(but few online reviews suggest card runs hotter than usual) Buy Asus GTX 1660 Tuf Gaming OC 6GB GDDR5 (TUF-GTX1660-O6G-GAMING) at Lowest Price In India - mdcomputers.in


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 6, 2019)

shreeux said:


> As per the above link...My UPS config....shows this link *APC Original Battery 9AH/12V | RBC17*
> 
> This is trustable sites?
> In local Exide 9AH/12V battery available 1450/-


That site also has link to official APC site which gave this:
Partner Locator | Schneider Electric

Exide should also work fine but check if there is some APC reseller nearby your home & see how much is the price difference.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 6, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> That site also has link to official APC site which gave this:
> Partner Locator | Schneider Electric
> 
> Exide should also work fine but check if there is some APC reseller nearby your home & see how much is the price difference.



Thanks for the update...will check it.,


----------



## shreeux (Sep 11, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> That site also has link to official APC site which gave this:
> Partner Locator | Schneider Electric
> 
> Exide should also work fine but check if there is some APC reseller nearby your home & see how much is the price difference.



After calculating the amount of New APC Back-UPS Pro 1000VA + Battery for exiting UPS comes around 12k approximately. Every 2 years of battery also need replacement. 
An inverter is a single time investment, Inverter Battery needs 5-7 years life.
So plan to drop buying UPS+Battery instead of buying Inverter + Battery.

So, Now looking for Inverter budget 18k to 20k. Any suggestions?
How to calculate home usage power?

Usage:
PC- 750W
Monitor 27"
2.0 Speakers
MI TV 49"
Tubelight - 2nos
Fan - 2nos.

@nac


----------



## nac (Sep 11, 2019)

Try Bijli Bachao for more detailed information/how to calculate and all or any inverter/battery makers site should have calculators.

Add all the components wattage and double that, that's your start up wattage. Multiply that by 1.25 if it's pure sine wave or 1.67 if it's square wave.  That's how much VA you would need.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 11, 2019)

PC will not use 750W even if psu is 750W. Use Power Supply Calculator - PSU Calculator | OuterVision to calculate your pc usage but unless you use a good card like 1660 & decently overclocked processor 500W is more than enough. Get 1.5KVA pure sine wave home ups from brands like vguard(I have heard vguard has good after sales upport in south India).


----------



## shreeux (Oct 9, 2019)

shreeux said:


> As per the above link...My UPS config....shows this link *APC Original Battery 9AH/12V | RBC17*
> 
> This is trustable sites?
> In local Exide 9AH/12V battery available 1450/-



After enquired with Inverter People, dropped go for Inverter+UPS

Finally, I bought this one 890+GST=1338/- ...*AMARON Quanta SMF Battery 9AH/12V | 12AVL009
*
Need to buy a new UPS 1KVA...APC BX1100C-IN OR BR1000G-IN


----------



## shreeux (Dec 1, 2019)

@whitestar_999
@nac

Nowadays while opening more than 10 browsing pages...Unable to see the web page showed blank or plain
After a few more seconds only images and text are shown.

Now decide to format put a new OS "Windows 10 Enterprise X64 19H2 ESD en-US NOV 2019"

My query is can I update Motherboard bios and including drivers?
Any issues going on as of now?
(Now days did not visit Digit Forum)


My  PC config:-

Processor (CPU)               - *AMD RYZEN 5 2600*
Motherboard (MOBO)     - *MSI GAMING PRO CARBON AC*
Graphic Card (GPU)          - *Nvidia Geforce GT210*
Memory (RAM)                   - *XPG SPECTRIX D40 DDR4 RGB 16GB 3000 MHZ RGB*
Storage (SSD or HDD)      - *ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro / WD BLUE 1TB* 
Power Supply Unit (PSU) - *CORSAIR TX750M*
PC Case -                             -  *Cooler Master Masterbox MB511-RGB*
Speaker -                               -  *Swans M200MKII*
Monitor  *                             - Lenovo  L27q-10 QHD Monitor*
UPS   *                                  - APC Back-UPS ES 650*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 1, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Nowadays while opening more than 10 browsing pages...Unable to see the web page showed blank or plain
> After a few more seconds only images and text are shown.


Seems like browser rendering issue,which browser & what version are you using.

No need to update bios especially the ones released for supporting ryzen 3xxx processors as those bios are not recommended for systems running ryzen 2xxx/1xxx processors.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 1, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Seems like browser rendering issue,which browser & what version are you using.
> 
> No need to update bios especially the ones released for supporting ryzen 3xxx processors as those bios are not recommended for systems running ryzen 2xxx/1xxx processors.



Chrome

Opera unable to open after several reinstalled


----------



## shreeux (Dec 1, 2019)

This was the latest BIOS Version...After my bios version, this one was 5th Update...Why they still not rectify the problem?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 1, 2019)

Browser issue is unrelated to bios update.Latest bios updates(after 7B85v16 released on 6th march 2019) are only meant for those using ryzen 3xxx processors.

Try this: How To Disable Hardware Acceleration


----------



## shreeux (Dec 2, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Browser issue is unrelated to bios update.Latest bios updates(after 7B85v16 released on 6th march 2019) are only meant for those using ryzen 3xxx processors.
> 
> Try this: How To Disable Hardware Acceleration



Any way format and put the new OS done.,
Still now no issues...Let us see.,


----------



## shreeux (Dec 2, 2019)

@whitestar_999 

Still my system more lagging now...I don't know how to say...Compare to a previous fresh system installation
Except for bios...Updated all Mother Board software


----------



## shreeux (Dec 3, 2019)

@whitestar_999

While working with excel...Move each cell to another cell... it is like slow motion


Shall I degrade Enterprise to Pro?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2019)

Post screenshots of task manager when such issue happen.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 4, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Post screenshots of task manager when such issue happen.



*i.imgur.com/MqOHpmy.jpg

*i.imgur.com/7RdRInN.jpg

*i.imgur.com/nAnK4sC.jpg

*i.imgur.com/R7PO3Ix.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Fn2T6D6.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 4, 2019)

Can't see clearly as small images,you probably ticked the resize option while uploading. Anyway I can still see that ram usage is 39-40% so not a disk or ram issue. Can you mention exact steps by which you can reproduce this issue(like say restart pc,login,open excel,create worksheet with 10 rows & columns & then transfer one cell to other etc)? Also mention which office version are you using.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 5, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Can't see clearly as small images,you probably ticked the resize option while uploading. Anyway I can still see that ram usage is 39-40% so not a disk or ram issue. Can you mention exact steps by which you can reproduce this issue(like say restart pc,login,open excel,create worksheet with 10 rows & columns & then transfer one cell to other etc)? Also mention which office version are you using.




After the fresh start, a few 3 web pages opening and open excel copy-paste from the web like text-only and work with formula. 


*i.imgur.com/bxN0cBe.jpg

*i.imgur.com/1i4Z24c.jpg

*i.imgur.com/c0HbGka.jpg

*i.imgur.com/1fDVSUh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/UgXl28e.jpg


*I installed only Excel, Word and PowerPoint*

*i.imgur.com/rFDgXkk.jpg

*i.imgur.com/MCcGHdV.jpg

*i.imgur.com/bPwvLeh.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 5, 2019)

Try the same with another browser like firefox or brave.Also in the pic above where cpu usage showing 34%,find out which processes are using this much cpu in similar situation in future.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 5, 2019)

Install drivers for SSD, disable page file, disable background apps in chrome and manually force close all instances of chrome.
IMO, chrome is the culprit here. If the webpage is running some video ad which needs decoding and if your GPU isn't powerful enough for that codec, CPU usage will increase.


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2019)

shreeux said:


> @whitestar_999
> @nac
> 
> Nowadays while opening more than 10 browsing pages...Unable to see the web page showed blank or plain
> ...



I think this is the reason.Get a Graphic card. Minimums GT 1030.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 14, 2019)

topgear said:


> I think this is the reason.Get a Graphic card. Minimums GT 1030.



This will support...this game series...
Call of Duty
Medal of Honor
Battlefield
Company of Heros


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 14, 2019)

shreeux said:


> This will support...this game series...
> Call of Duty
> Medal of Honor
> Battlefield
> Company of Heros


@SaiyanGoku there are many versions so some experienced suggestions needed.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 14, 2019)

shreeux said:


> This will support...this game series...
> Call of Duty
> Medal of Honor
> Battlefield
> Company of Heros


Not sure about MoH or CoH but if you want to play latest CoD and Battlefield at 1080p60, high settings 1650 Super would be the least you should get. If you want 144 FPS or higher, RTX 2060 and above should be preferred.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 14, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Not sure about MoH or CoH but if you want to play latest CoD and Battlefield at 1080p60, high settings 1650 Super would be the least you should get. If you want 144 FPS or higher, RTX 2060 and above should be preferred.



My PC config:-

Processor (CPU) - AMD RYZEN 5 2600
Motherboard (MOBO) - MSI GAMING PRO CARBON AC
Graphic Card (GPU) - Nvidia Geforce GT210
Memory (RAM) - XPG SPECTRIX D40 DDR4 RGB 16GB 3000 MHZ RGB
Storage (SSD or HDD) - ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro / WD BLUE 1TB
Power Supply Unit (PSU) - CORSAIR TX750M
PC Case - - Cooler Master Masterbox MB511-RGB
Speaker - - Swans M200MKII
Monitor - Lenovo L27q-10 QHD Monitor -(Maximum Resolution *2560x1440*)
UPS - APC Back-UPS ES 650


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 14, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Monitor - Lenovo L27q-10 QHD Monitor -(Maximum Resolution *2560x1440*)


So, you'll be running them at 1440p and 60 Hz? Get a RX 5700 or RTX 2060 super.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 14, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> So, you'll be running them at 1440p and 60 Hz? Get a RX 5700 or RTX 2060 super.



Expensive for me...look into below 20k.,


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 14, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Expensive for me...look into below 20k.,


1660 Super sits right there but you might have to compromise on 1440p.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 14, 2019)

Buy Zotac GTX 1660 SUPER Twin Fan 6GB GDDR6 at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in

You can use SBI YONO app+sbi card offer(today last day) to get 15% discount on amazon(must use only YONO app & login to amazon within YONO app to add products to cart & buy using sbi debit/credit card).This will cost you effectively 18k after discount:
*www.amazon.in/GeForce-GTX-1660-Graphics-ZT-T16620F-10L/dp/B07Z8PWC6R/

10% discount will be added to linked sbi bank account with card on 15th March 2020 & 5% cashback will be added to amazon pay wallet after 90 days of transaction.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 16, 2019)

@whitestar_999

Any suggestions Air Blower for PC cleaning?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 16, 2019)

shreeux said:


> @whitestar_999
> 
> Any suggestions Air Blower for PC cleaning?


Check out here: Blower for Cleaning Dust: Buy Blower for Cleaning Dust Online at Best Prices in India - Amazon.in

@SaiyanGoku do you have some experience/suggestion regarding this,I still prefer the old school cleaning manually.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 16, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> @SaiyanGoku do you have some experience/suggestion regarding this,I still prefer the old school cleaning manually.


I haven't purchased a blower myself yet. Might get a camera cleaning bulb though.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 16, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I haven't purchased a blower myself yet. Might get a camera cleaning bulb though.


you have a dslr?

@shreeux just check the reviews for products in the list I posted earlier,you can always manually clean the pc once a year if there is not much dust in your local area.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 16, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> you have a dslr?


No I don't but the bulb has a nozzle and can push air with good enough pressure to clean laptop's keyboard and vents.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 16, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No I don't but the bulb has a nozzle and can push air with good enough pressure to clean laptop's keyboard and vents.


That's an innovative use.

@shreeux check this,seems good:
*www.amazon.in/Bosch-GBL-620-Watt-Blower-Blue/dp/B074Z6B35N/


----------



## shreeux (Dec 16, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> That's an innovative use.
> 
> @shreeux check this,seems good:
> *www.amazon.in/Bosch-GBL-620-Watt-Blower-Blue/dp/B074Z6B35N/



Its already in my mind...But expensive...Some others will come with dual-purpose with Vaccum cleaning...That's why thinking.,


----------



## shreeux (Dec 16, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Any way format and put the new OS done.,
> Still now no issues...Let us see.,
> 
> View attachment 18589



Almost one week done...After re-installed OS...Now somewhat ok.,


----------



## shreeux (Dec 22, 2019)

@whitestar_999 

Still some sluggish in excel...After a search on the web...Settings changed in Power Plan...
Now my excel working smoothly no sluggish movement.,

*i.imgur.com/jOrI4Vt.jpg

After that updated my bios in my Mother Board -B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC 
Let's see with hope...,

*i.imgur.com/cQLBpff.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 23, 2019)

shreeux said:


> After that updated my bios in my Mother Board -B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC



Need PC Case and PSU Without RGB With Silent Proof

Since you already updated bios so nothing can be done now,just hope you won't need any now removed feature in future.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 23, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Need PC Case and PSU Without RGB With Silent Proof
> 
> Since you already updated bios so nothing can be done now,just hope you won't need any now removed feature in future.



Not understand....? What you mean?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 23, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Not understand....? What you mean?


BIOS chip size on older mobos cannot fit the bios needed for ryzen 3rd gen as it is larger in size so to fit a compatible ryzen 3rd gen bios on older gen mobos,the manufacturers removed some existing features on older gen mobos to reduce the size of bios(e.g.some pcie nvme related stuff etc).


----------



## shreeux (Dec 24, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> BIOS chip size on older mobos cannot fit the bios needed for ryzen 3rd gen as it is larger in size so to fit a compatible ryzen 3rd gen bios on older gen mobos,the manufacturers removed some existing features on older gen mobos to reduce the size of bios(e.g.some pcie nvme related stuff etc).



ok, still now no issues...If any problem...will degrade to older bios version.,


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 24, 2019)

shreeux said:


> ok, still now no issues...If any problem...will degrade to older bios version.,


Then it should be fine because the removed features are those not typically used. Btw you can not downgrade to older bios versions(before ryzen 3xxx compatible) once you upgrade to a ryzen 3xxx compatible bios on older gen mobos,that is why the red-colored statement saying "recommended only for users running ryzen 3xxx".


----------



## shreeux (Feb 19, 2020)

@whitestar_999 

*i.imgur.com/simwjSV.jpg

After updating this Realtek audio no output from the motherboard

Bluetooth working fine

Shows error while texting..."Failed to play test tone"











Done above all this...Not working

Can I reinstall OS?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 19, 2020)

Have you tried uninstalling the audio driver?
*www.drivethelife.com/uploadfiles/20180227/device-manager-uninstall-device.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 19, 2020)

Also don't update drivers unless it is needed or there is some security fix(very rare in case of audio/video drivers).


----------



## shreeux (Feb 20, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Have you tried uninstalling the audio driver?
> *www.drivethelife.com/uploadfiles/20180227/device-manager-uninstall-device.png



Yes, Several Times  Including marked in the red box..and restarted

*i.imgur.com/aSMTbhT.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2020)

After uninstalling how do you reinstall audio driver,I mean do you install the older driver version or do you use windows update?


----------



## shreeux (Feb 20, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> After uninstalling how do you reinstall audio driver,I mean do you install the older driver version or do you use windows update?



After the restart, again they installed as per image...No Sound...Windows Update do nothing...Manually update Realtek latest version same issue


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2020)

shreeux said:


> After the restart, again they installed as per image...No Sound...Windows Update do nothing...Manually update Realtek latest version same issue


Download & manually install an older version.





Also have you done the highlighted instruction after installing the latest drive.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 20, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Download & manually install an older version.
> View attachment 18828
> 
> Also have you done the highlighted instruction after installing the latest drive.



Already done...both versions...Still same issues


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2020)

shreeux said:


> Already done...both versions...Still same issues


Have you also updated Nahimic 3 in microsoft store?


----------



## shreeux (Feb 20, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Have you also updated Nahimic 3 in microsoft store?



Unable to update in Nahimic 3 in Microsoft?

Available  Nahimic 3 any other site?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2020)

shreeux said:


> Unable to update in Nahimic 3 in Microsoft?
> 
> Available  Nahimic 3 any other site?


You will have to update in MS store only,what's the issue you are facing.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 20, 2020)

After login....Only showing get button....after clicking no response


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2020)

Click on system requirements & see if your pc fulfills all of them.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 20, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Click on system requirements & see if your pc fulfills all of them.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 20, 2020)

Now showing Install/Open
After clicking Install/Open Button
Shows DESKTOP id
After clicking the Install now button...Shows OK button
After that nothing will happen

Again shows Install/Open...after 15 min also...I think not installed


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2020)

You are running regular win 10 pro,right? Type winver in start menu search box & run the found app then post the result here.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 20, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> You are running regular win 10 pro,right? Type winver in start menu search box & run the found app then post the result here.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2020)

That's why! LTSC does not have MS store,you were trying in website version which confused me.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 20, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> That's why! LTSC does not have MS store,you were trying in website version which confused me.



Now what to do?
Re-Install OS?
LTSC or Normal version?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2020)

shreeux said:


> Now what to do?
> Re-Install OS?
> LTSC or Normal version?


Use the reset OS option. How to Reset Your Windows 10 PC | Laptop Mag
After reset run windows update,*do not update any drivers in future unless necessary. Never update any driver whose updated version requires you to install something from MS store.*


----------



## shreeux (Feb 21, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Use the reset OS option. How to Reset Your Windows 10 PC | Laptop Mag
> After reset run windows update,*do not update any drivers in future unless necessary. Never update any driver whose updated version requires you to install something from MS store.*




I reinstalled the fresh OS...Also, update the latest Motherboard drivers including Realtek. Now Sounds good.



But still unable to update Nahimic 3 in Microsoft store?
Always showing the same  Install/Open button.

But additionally.."A volute software component 1.6.3.0" installed. Its Nahimic 3 update?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2020)

shreeux said:


> But still unable to update Nahimic 3 in Microsoft store?


There are two microsoft store: web version that open in browser , pc version that is in built in windows. LTSC does not have in built MS store version so no MS store app can be installed in LTSC version of windows.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 21, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> There are two microsoft store: web version that open in browser , pc version that is in built in windows. LTSC does not have in built MS store version so no MS store app can be installed in LTSC version of windows.



Ok...Got it.

What is A volute software component 1.6.3.0"?


----------



## shreeux (Feb 21, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> There are two microsoft store: web version that open in browser , pc version that is in built in windows. LTSC does not have in built MS store version so no MS store app can be installed in LTSC version of windows.



Found that, after fresh install OS...While restarting graphics driver was automatically installed through updates including Nvidia HD Audio driver(old version)
So, reinstall Nvidia graphics driver, install all motherboard drivers...Later download the latest version and extract it in separate folder...update through the device manager>>display driver manually.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2020)

shreeux said:


> Ok...Got it.
> 
> What is A volute software component 1.6.3.0"?


Seems to be some audio driver related to realtek.

Installing latest graphics driver manually is fine but again always read the instructions/requirements for any driver to make sure it does not need some MS store update.e.g.latest intel graphics drivers need some MS store update just like the latest realtek HD audio driver you tried last time.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 22, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Seems to be some audio driver related to realtek.
> 
> Installing latest graphics driver manually is fine but again always read the instructions/requirements for any driver to make sure it does not need some MS store update.e.g.latest intel graphics drivers need some MS store update just like the latest realtek HD audio driver you tried last time.



How to get MS store update...in the future...Unable to get an update due to installing LTSC OS.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 22, 2020)

shreeux said:


> How to get MS store update...in the future...Unable to get an update due to installing LTSC OS.


No other way,the main purpose of LTSC is to avoid unnecessary updates. People running LTSC without driver updates for yeras without issues. You only need regular updates if you are a gamer & some game is not working properly & even then latest graphics driver may still install correctly on LTSC.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 22, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> No other way,the main purpose of LTSC is to avoid unnecessary updates. People running LTSC without driver updates for yeras without issues. You only need regular updates if you are a gamer & some game is not working properly & even then latest graphics driver may still install correctly on LTSC.



Any manual download options?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 22, 2020)

shreeux said:


> Any manual download options?


No,anything that requires MS store cannot be run/installed on LTSC.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 22, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> No,anything that requires MS store cannot be run/installed on LTSC.



ok..

As of now using exiting GPU NVIDIA GeForce 210...

Any GPU now for value buying and future proof  or  wait for any forthcoming?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 22, 2020)

shreeux said:


> ok..
> 
> As of now using exiting GPU NVIDIA GeForce 210...
> 
> Any GPU now for value buying and future proof  or  wait for any forthcoming?


Depends on your usage,if playing games then it depends on games & resolution of monitor. If just general usage with some minor/occasional /casual gaming at 1080p then Buy Online ZOTAC GAMING GeForce GTX 1650 OC 4GB Graphic Card ZT-T16500F-10L - in India is more than enough.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 22, 2020)

Not found forum this site


----------



## shreeux (Feb 29, 2020)

@whitestar_999 

I need suggestions on behalf of my friend. 

I need suggestions on behalf of my friend. 
He was doing video editing his existing system taken time for rendering about more than 12-15 hrs.
Check below config and suggest



Dell precision T5600 workstation

Intel xeon E5 2660 8core processor 2
DDR3 64GB RAM
240GB SSD
2TB hard disk
Quadro 4000 2gb graphics card
Windows original
Hp 24" monitor
Dell keyboard and mouse

Rs.68,000/-


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 29, 2020)

Intel Xeon E5 2660 is 2nd gen processor which is obsolete.

ryzen 3700x--27000 or ryzen 3600--15000
asus tuf x570 plus-- ~17500  Buy Online ASUS TUF GAMING X570-PLUS AMD X570 (WI-FI) ATX Gaming Motherboard - in India
16gb*2 ripzaws V 3600MHz ddr4 ram-- ~14000  Buy Online G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB DDR4 3600 PC4 28800 Memory F4-3600C19S-16GVRB - in India
Buy Online Crucial MX500 2.5″ 500GB SATA III 3D SSD CT500MX500SSD1 In India  ~6000
*www.amazon.in/LG-inch-55cm-LCD-Monitor/dp/B01IBM5V66/  8200
Buy Asus ROG Strix Radeon RX 570 4GB GDDR5 at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in  10500


----------



## shreeux (Feb 29, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Intel Xeon E5 2660 is 2nd gen processor which is obsolete.
> 
> ryzen 3700x--27000 or ryzen 3600--15000
> asus tuf x570 plus-- ~17500  Buy Online ASUS TUF GAMING X570-PLUS AMD X570 (WI-FI) ATX Gaming Motherboard - in India
> ...



What about GPU its enough for Editing?
(Using Adobe)
Any specific GPU for Moderate Gaming + Editing?

Any VFM Monitor 27 inch IPS?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 29, 2020)

shreeux said:


> What about GPU its enough for Editing?
> (Using Adobe)
> Any specific GPU for Moderate Gaming + Editing?
> 
> Any VFM Monitor 27 inch IPS?


I am not sure but from whatever I know,processor is the most important for rendering/editing while gpu is really useful in particular cases using specific software(adobe after effects,premier pro etc) & filters. In 10k budget RX570 is the best option for gaming. What is the total budget anyway as that will decide the graphics card & monitor choice. @anupam_pb @SaiyanGoku should have some more options depending on budget for monitor & card.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 1, 2020)

There's a Acer Nitro 27" 1080p 144Hz IPS monitor for 18-20k, should be good for editing & gaming.

For a budget GPU, RX580 4GB goes for 10.5/11k. That should suffice.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 1, 2020)

anupam_pb said:


> There's a Acer Nitro 27" 1080p 144Hz IPS monitor for 18-20k, should be good for editing & gaming.
> 
> For a budget GPU, RX580 4GB goes for 10.5/11k. That should suffice.



ok, thansks for suggestion.,


----------



## shreeux (Mar 9, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Intel Xeon E5 2660 is 2nd gen processor which is obsolete.
> 
> ryzen 3700x--27000 or ryzen 3600--15000
> asus tuf x570 plus-- ~17500  Buy Online ASUS TUF GAMING X570-PLUS AMD X570 (WI-FI) ATX Gaming Motherboard - in India
> ...



After going through this...He decided (My Friend) to  use existing Case, PSU, and Monitor

 Remaining to purchase the following items only...

*Budget 70K*

1.Processor -AMD
2.Motherboard -AMD
3.Ram
4.Graphics Card

Suggest future proof for Video Editing.,


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 9, 2020)

shreeux said:


> After going through this...He decided (My Friend) to  use existing Case, PSU, and Monitor
> 
> Remaining to purchase the following items only...
> 
> ...


AMD R7 3700X - 27k
Asus Prime X570-P - 15k
2x8GB 3200MHz - 6k
Zotac RTX 2060 - 25k
Total - 73k

Drop GPU to Zotac GTX 1660 Super for 19k if he wants to fit under 70k.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 9, 2020)

anupam_pb said:


> AMD R7 3700X - 27k
> Asus Prime X570-P - 15k
> 2x8GB 3200MHz - 6k
> Zotac RTX 2060 - 25k
> ...




Motherboard and Processor support 4.4Ghz...Any RAM to support and compatible with 4.4Ghz?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 9, 2020)

shreeux said:


> Motherboard and Processor support 4.4Ghz...Any RAM to support and compatible with 4.4Ghz?


?? There is not much point in getting above 3600MHz ram & your friend must invest in a ssd unless he wants to see his system crawling most of the time instead of spending unnecessarily on costlier ram.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 9, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> ?? There is not much point in getting above 3600MHz ram & your friend must invest in a ssd unless he wants to see his system crawling most of the time instead of spending unnecessarily on costlier ram.



ok...Any specific 3600MHz ram?
2x8GB 
OR
2x16GB

Good for Video rendering?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 9, 2020)

shreeux said:


> ok...Any specific 3600MHz ram?
> 2x8GB
> OR
> 2x16GB
> ...


Already posted link for ram,also which psu your friend has currently.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 9, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> ?? There is not much point in getting above 3600MHz ram & your friend must invest in a ssd unless he wants to see his system crawling most of the time instead of spending unnecessarily on costlier ram.



SSD already own...Any M.2 for OS and Adobe running?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 9, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Already posted link for ram,also which psu your friend has currently.



CORSAIR 750w...bought 6 years back.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 10, 2020)

shreeux said:


> SSD already own...Any M.2 for OS and Adobe running?


Which ssd? If it is Crucial MX500 or samsung 860 then good enough,buy NVMe ssd only if extra budget is available.



shreeux said:


> CORSAIR 750w...bought 6 years back.


Better buy new psu then,which model btw. If it is TX(or higher) series then should be good enough for 1-2 years more.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 10, 2020)

shreeux said:


> Motherboard and Processor support 4.4Ghz...Any RAM to support and compatible with 4.4Ghz?


Even a 2400MHz RAM supports & is compatible with even R9 3950X. 3200MHz is kind of the sweet spot in terms of price vs performance, 3600MHz is a bit better if the price difference isn't much, beyond that it is the point of diminishing returns.

As suggested by whitestar, an SSD is required. Also he likely needs a better display as well. If he isn't too much into gaming, 1660 Super is more than enough.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 10, 2020)

shreeux said:


> ok...Any specific 3600MHz ram?
> 2x8GB
> OR
> 2x16GB
> ...


Depends on budget & how much he is into editing, like 4K editing might require 2x16GB (not sure). In any case, if he gets 2x8GB, he can add another 2x8GB or 2x16GB later.


----------



## shreeux (May 14, 2020)

@whitestar_999
@omega44-xt

For my friend need a laptop for trading purpose
future proof
battery life
screen size 16
SSD


Budget@60K


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 14, 2020)

shreeux said:


> @whitestar_999
> @omega44-xt
> 
> For my friend need a laptop for trading purpose
> ...


Create a new thread in laptop section after filling the questionnaire.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 15, 2020)

Nowadays the system lagging...The browser shows blank page after some time

Pls, check the attached images...Let me know!




@whitestar_999 
@omega44-xt


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 15, 2020)

shreeux said:


> Nowadays the system lagging...The browser shows blank page after some time
> 
> Pls, check the attached images...Let me know!
> 
> ...


Crypto miner? Try MalwareBytes Free & scan your system. That is some high CPU usage for Chrome


----------



## shreeux (Jun 15, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Crypto miner? Try MalwareBytes Free & scan your system. That is some high CPU usage for Chrome



Already done with Malwarebytes...now quit due to overload.

I think because of GPU not showing...old one not upgrade.,

If randomly watch all tab no issues....if not watch few minutes they show a blank page.


My PC config:-

Processor (CPU) - *AMD RYZEN 5 2600*
Motherboard (MOBO) - *MSI GAMING PRO CARBON AC*
Graphic Card (GPU) - *Nvidia Geforce GT210*
Memory (RAM) - *XPG SPECTRIX D40 DDR4 RGB 16GB 3000 MHZ RGB*
Storage (SSD or HDD) - *ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro / WD BLUE 1TB*
Power Supply Unit (PSU) - *CORSAIR TX750M*
PC Case - - *Cooler Master Masterbox MB511-RGB*
Speaker - - *Swans M200MKII*
Monitor *- Lenovo L27q-10 QHD Monitor*
UPS *- APC Back-UPS ES 650*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 15, 2020)

Very high ram usage & I think your C drive is also almost full. Cut down the number of tabs in chrome to less than 30 & clean up C drive to have at least 15-20% space free.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 15, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Very high ram usage & I think your C drive is also almost full. Cut down the number of tabs in chrome to less than 30 & clean up C drive to have at least 15-20% space free.



ok..will try...copy to another drive

If add another ram problem will solve?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 15, 2020)

shreeux said:


> ok..will try...copy to another drive
> 
> If add another ram problem will solve?


That depends, first try me suggestion above & see if it helps.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 16, 2020)

Might be an issue with the website


----------



## shreeux (Jun 19, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> AMD R7 3700X - 27k
> Asus Prime X570-P - 15k
> 2x8GB 3200MHz - 6k
> Zotac RTX 2060 - 25k
> ...



Same as above...Any suggestions for Intel Config,
Now Intel 10 Gen released


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2020)

shreeux said:


> Same as above...Any suggestions for Intel Config,
> Now Intel 10 Gen released


No changes, intel 10th gen at best is more suitable for gaming but no other major advantage not to mention no cheap good quality compatible mobos(like asrock b450 pro 4 for amd ryzen) for this series yet.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 19, 2020)

shreeux said:


> Same as above...Any suggestions for Intel Config,
> Now Intel 10 Gen released


Doesn't matter 10th gen is out, recommendation is still AMD


----------



## shreeux (Jun 23, 2020)

Pls, fin the attachment...In that list 4 GPU was quoted form local store in Trichy. Which one is good as of now



@whitestar_999
@omega44-xt


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 23, 2020)

@SaiyanGoku how are gigabyte cards, I don't think they have as good build quality as zotac & asus.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 23, 2020)

shreeux said:


> Pls, fin the attachment...In that list 4 GPU was quoted form local store in Trichy. Which one is good as of now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All 4 of them are GPUs which people don't recommend. 5500XT & 2060S are just badly priced whereas RX590 consumes a lot of power, so need a good PSU with high wattage.

Look for GTX 1660S & RTX 2060, preferably Zotac model, normal Twin Fan model will do. New RX 5000 series GPUs are overpriced in India compared to the US, like in US you can find 5700XT for the price of 2060S which makes it a great buy.

Just a comparison to see where those GPUs roughly stand against each other:


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> @SaiyanGoku how are gigabyte cards, I don't think they have as good build quality as zotac & asus.


I don't know TBH.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 23, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I don't know TBH.


I think I read somewhere that their windforce series is not that good. @chimera201 @omega44-xt may know more about this.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 24, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I think I read somewhere that their windforce series is not that good. @chimera201 @omega44-xt may know more about this.


Don't know, but I consider Gigabyte as one of the good brands with decent after sales, unlike Inno3D, lets say. My top recommendation is always Zotac for Nvidia cards (5 years warranty after online registration FTW) & Sapphire for AMD (but AMD cards are badly priced here, so anything from big brands on sale works).


----------



## shreeux (Jun 25, 2020)

Thanks for suggestion:

@whitestar_999
@omega44-xt

After enquired and come back later most of the products are sold and not available due to heavy demand in Trichy. So my friend bought whatever available...

Now working fine....Video Rendering time reduced 20 min from 10hrs

CPU - AMD RYZEN 9 3900X
COOLER - COOLER MASTER LIQUID ML240L RGB
MB  - ASUS PRIME X570-PRO
RAM  - G.SKILL TRIDENT Z 16GBX1
GPU - GIGABYTE RADEON 5500XT
CASE - COOLER MASTER MB520 RGB
MOUSE - ASUS TUF GAMING M3
LIVE TECH ADD ON CARDS FOR WIFI


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 25, 2020)

shreeux said:


> CASE - COOLER MASTER MB520 RGB


It is not a good cabinet for hot climates, yours is MB511 with meshed front which has better thermal performance.



shreeux said:


> GPU - GIGABYTE RADEON 5500XT


Zotac 1660 super would have been better & it is available at primeabgb for just a bit more than what you probably paid for 5500XT.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 25, 2020)

shreeux said:


> Thanks for suggestion:
> 
> @whitestar_999
> @omega44-xt
> ...


Enjoy

But some products could have been bought online to save money or get superior product


----------



## shreeux (Jun 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is not a good cabinet for hot climates, yours is MB511 with meshed front which has better thermal performance.
> 
> 
> Zotac 1660 super would have been better & it is available at primeabgb for just a bit more than what you probably paid for 5500XT.



Every day most of them sold...So, he bought whatever available also he needs for  urgent


----------



## shreeux (Jun 25, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Enjoy
> 
> But some products could have been bought online to save money or get superior product



Yes, Due to urgent also more frustration in the exiting system...More demand product was sold quickly to non availability.

He jumped AMD R7 3700X to AMD RYZEN 9 3900X


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 25, 2020)

shreeux said:


> Every day most of them sold...So, he bought whatever available also he needs for  urgent


Tell him to keep an eye on temps & if necessary then remove the front panel of cabinet if temps get too high.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Tell him to keep an eye on temps & if necessary then remove the front panel of cabinet if temps get too high.



ok, even though water cooler ( ML240L) will not improve or effect?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 25, 2020)

shreeux said:


> ok, even though water cooler ( ML240L) will not improve or effect?


That's why I said to keep an eye on temps but I don't think even cooler will help that much if front panel air intake is not sufficient. May be the processor temps won't go as high but there is also graphics card & mobo/hdd/ssd.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> That's why I said to keep an eye on temps but I don't think even cooler will help that much if front panel air intake is not sufficient. May be the processor temps won't go as high but there is also graphics card & mobo/hdd/ssd.



ok...fine. I will update him.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 25, 2020)

shreeux said:


> ok, even though water cooler ( ML240L) will not improve or effect?


See, the radiator of an AIO needs relatively unrestricted air flow to operate well at quiet fan noise, which meshed front is good at. With glass front, the air is sucked from side of front side, so lower airflow, hence higher temps for same fan RPM. Increasing fan RPM will surely lower temps, but at the cost of noise. Noise shouldn't be an issue in a from with a ceiling fan running, open windows with outside noise, etc.

My laptops fans are loud, I used to be a bit annoyed by it in US where my room had pin drop silence but in India, it's not that bad.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 11, 2021)

It's the right time to change my exiting GPU? Budget 15K
or
Should wait for any new release for future proof?

My preference for this type of game played earlier...*Played*




My PC config:-

*Processor (CPU) - AMD RYZEN 5 2600
Motherboard (MOBO) - MSI GAMING PRO CARBON AC
Graphic Card (GPU) - Nvidia Geforce GT210
Memory (RAM) - XPG SPECTRIX D40 DDR4 RGB 16GB 3000 MHZ RGB
Storage (SSD or HDD) - ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro / WD BLUE 1TB
Power Supply Unit (PSU) - CORSAIR TX750M
PC Case - - Cooler Master Masterbox MB511-RGB
Speaker - - Swans M200MKII
Monitor - Lenovo L27q-10 QHD Monitor  (2560x1440)
UPS - APC Back-UPS ES 650


@whitestar_999 
@omega44-xt 
@SaiyanGoku *


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 12, 2021)

On one hand, RTX 3050/3050Ti might launch around 15-20k range and 1660/1660 Super might get a price drop. On the other , USA is planning to increase tariff on imports from China (like GPUs) which could adversely affect Indian GPU pricing.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 12, 2021)

shreeux said:


> It's the right time to change my exiting GPU? Budget 15K
> or
> Should wait for any new release for future proof?
> 
> ...


Wait
Next gen budget GPUs haven't launched at all. Although wait might be for a month to as long as 6 months as usually budget GPUs launch near May or so. But there are rumours that Nvidia will showcase RTX 3050, 3050Ti & 3060 this month (there's an event tonight but that's likely for RTX laptop GPUs only).

Rumours put RTX 3050 to perform similar to RTX 2060, a 25k GPU now & its said to be a $150 GPU, so 15k here.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 12, 2021)

shreeux said:


> It's the right time to change my exiting GPU? Budget 15K
> or
> Should wait for any new release for future proof?
> 
> ...



To play current games at 1440p with decent visual settings you will need to spend around 25k at least where 2060 starts. If you can get a good 2nd hand deal for last gen cards then get it, or you could wait for new gen lower priced 1440p cards to release, which could easily be till June. Just for info, only 3060Ti is available from latest gen and costs 35900INR.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 12, 2021)

I don't like to spend more than 15K GPU alone

ok. I will wait till June.... let's see

Thanks for your suggestions...

@omega44-xt 
@SaiyanGoku
@TheSloth


----------



## shreeux (Feb 22, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Today started to procure one by one...
> 
> Today bought in Delta...
> 
> ...



@whitestar_999 
@omega44-xt 
@Zangetsu 
@SaiyanGoku 
@bssunilreddy 
@Desmond David 
@quicky008 



Unexpected..
Finally Today 
MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC not working or dead... After confirm with Other SMPS... Power Section failed.... Mother board light not glowing...

Droped to Service Center (Kaizen Infoserve)

They said took 2 weeks time.... After Repair only....No Replacement why?

Almost 2 year completed warranty period... Remaining 1 year left?

After Mother Board  repaired how long will work?

What to do?


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 22, 2021)

Mobo repair is quite an unpredictable affair and its reliability depends on how efficient the service center performing the repair actually is.If they do a
decent repair job then it might last a fairly long time(which is not so in most cases ,unfortunately as repaired mobos have a propensity to malfunction.)

My suggestion would be to get a cheap new b450 or a320 mainboard after sending this one for repair. Once you get it back,sell it off on olx while continuing to use the new mobo for your pc.

Preferably get a new one from Asus or Gigabyte this time,avoid MSI.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 22, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> Mobo repair is quite an unpredictable affair and its reliability depends on how efficient the service center performing the repair actually is.If they do a
> decent repair job then it might last a fairly long time(which is not so in most cases ,unfortunately as repaired mobos have a propensity to malfunction.)
> 
> My suggestion would be to get a cheap new b450 or a320 mainboard after sending this one for repair. Once you get it back,sell it off on olx while continuing to use the new mobo for your pc.
> ...



Today only hand over to service center

After repair...if sell in OLX... buyer will identify this was repaired?


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 22, 2021)

Ideally you should inform your buyer that its a repaired board.If the board works find then he should have no issues with it.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 22, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> Ideally you should inform your buyer that its a repaired board.If the board works find then he should have no issues with it



Now, it's right time to upgrade....
Sell both Processer & Mother board?


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 23, 2021)

depends on how much you are willing to spend,if you have the money you can sell your older stuff and get new ones.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 23, 2021)

totally depends upon the complexity of the repair and quality of components being used in the repair.

sometimes repair works out well and goes for longer period.

I would say use the repaired one and use as long as it lasts and buy a new one. (till that time the mobo would have served its value & purpose)


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 23, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Unexpected..
> Finally Today
> MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC not working or dead... After confirm with Other SMPS... Power Section failed.... Mother board light not glowing...
> 
> ...


See how the repaired mobo works. No idea how well it will last. 

Depends on you if you want to spend money right now on an upgrade. We might get DDR5 RAM next year with new AMD socket & Intel as usual.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 23, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> See how the repaired mobo works. No idea how well it will last.
> 
> Depends on you if you want to spend money right now on an upgrade. We might get DDR5 RAM next year with new AMD socket & Intel as usual.



Good to hear DDR5 & New Socket....That time price will high


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 23, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> Mobo repair is quite an unpredictable affair and its reliability depends on how efficient the service center performing the repair actually is.If they do a
> decent repair job then it might last a fairly long time(which is not so in most cases ,unfortunately as repaired mobos have a propensity to malfunction.)
> 
> My suggestion would be to get a cheap new b450 or a320 mainboard after sending this one for repair. Once you get it back,sell it off on olx while continuing to use the new mobo for your pc.
> ...


Even Asus and Gigabyte can just return motherboard after repairing. As a buyer, we don't any choice in this.

@shreeux try contacting MSI rep on reddit and see how things pan out>


----------



## shreeux (Feb 23, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Even Asus and Gigabyte can just return motherboard after repairing. As a buyer, we don't any choice in this.
> 
> @shreeux try contacting MSI rep on reddit and see how things pan out>



No one will give replacement?


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 23, 2021)

shreeux said:


> No one will give replacement?


There is no guarantee of the replacement. They all might replace mobo based on the issue.
We have some members here who have gone through RMA process, they should have better insights on this.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 23, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> There is no guarantee of the replacement. They all might replace mobo based on the issue.
> We have some members here who have gone through RMA process, they should have better insights on this.



Tag him... who ever known RMA process.
Let's see what they advise


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 23, 2021)

i dont exactly remember by name who RMAd their mobos


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 23, 2021)

I think bssunilreddy had rma'd his msi mobo, but he managed to get a replacement.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 23, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> I think bssunilreddy had rma'd his msi mobo, but he managed to get a replacement.


@bssunilreddy ??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 23, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> @bssunilreddy ??


I contacted Mr.Rahul who is a MSI RMA Rep in reddit and he helped me get a replacement but after using Asrock B450 & B550 mobos for a while I suggest going with Asrock mobos rather MSI B450 s since their bios are just buggy and MSI B550 mobos are too costly.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 23, 2021)

^have you changed your mobo a few times since you bought your ryzen 3600? Has it been worthwhile ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 23, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> ^have you changed your mobo a few times since you bought your ryzen 3600? Has it been worthwhile ?


When my MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC went kaput due to bios chip corruption I sent it for RMA on March,20th 2020 and because of lockdown it reached in May,2020 and that too because of the efforts of MSI Rep Mr.Rahul from reddit and they sent me a new sealed piece but this too has buggy bios and only MSI B450 Max mobos are good so for the mean time I bought Asrock B450 Steel Legend and it has solid bios and so I used it for a while and sold it and MSI mobo and bought Asrock B550 Phantom Gaming 4/ac mobo which too has solid bios and is rock solid until now.
No booting issues at all like MSI has.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 23, 2021)

what kind of bugs exactly did you encounter with msi boards?Are similar bugs also found on MSI intel chipset mobos?


----------



## shreeux (Feb 23, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> I contacted Mr.Rahul who is a MSI RMA Rep in reddit and he helped me get a replacement but after using Asrock B450 & B550 mobos for a while I suggest going with Asrock mobos rather MSI B450 s since their bios are just buggy and MSI B550 mobos are too costly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk



Link for reddit Rahul?

I was uploaded bios lattest version including drivers...no booting problem faced


----------



## shreeux (Feb 23, 2021)

Offline purchased....Crucial 240GB Rs.2800/-....



https://imgur.com/a/RTJPsX6


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 24, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Link for reddit Rahul?
> 
> I was uploaded bios lattest version including drivers...no booting problem faced


*www.reddit.com/user/Rahulmsi


----------



## shreeux (Feb 25, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> RahulMSI (u/RahulMSI) - Reddit



*i.imgur.com/T9WdBmT.png


----------



## shreeux (Feb 25, 2021)

shreeux said:


> *i.imgur.com/T9WdBmT.png


----------



## shreeux (Feb 26, 2021)

Update...





*i.imgur.com/TqnWcPr.jpg 

*i.imgur.com/5TtEgJ9.jpg


----------

